# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ειναι το κοκατιλακι μου αρρωστο?

## Silvia1990

Γεια σας δυστηχως ποσταρω και σε αυτο το σημειο του φορουμ.

Απο σημερα το πρωι ο κουκλος ειναι λιγο περιεργος. Μου φετριζοτανε και εκανε σαν κατι να τον ενοχλει στο λαιμο. Εχω βγαλει φωτο κουτσουλιες, ρουθουνια και το πως καθεται. Δυστηχως δεν μπορω  να τον πιασω για να βγαλω κοιλια κλπ. Να υπενθυμισω οτι στο νερο του εχει βιταμινη της bephar.






Εχω φτιαξει ριγανονερο σε αναλογια 1 κτσουπας σε 200ml βραστου νερου και το αφησα για 15 λεπτα. Τρωει κανονικα και το πρωι προσπαθησε να κελαιδισει αλλα ηταν πολυ αχνος ο ηχος.
Περιμενω για το πως να κινηθω.

----------


## Silvia1990



----------


## Silvia1990

Στην περιπτωση που τα ρουθουνακια του ειναι βουλωμενα υπαρχει τροπος να τα ξεβουλωσω χωρις να τον πιασω??

----------


## Silvia1990

Παρατήρησα ότι μου το κάνει κάθε πρωί και πριν λίγο προσπάθησε να κελαιδισει αλλά βγήκε βραχνος ήχος. Ο γιατρός που πήρα μου είπε να τον παρακολουθω.

----------


## Pidgey

Για τα ρουθούνια, αν έχει πρόβλημα π.χ. βλέννα, πρέπει να το πιάσεις και να βάλεις φυσιολογικό ορό.

Το πουλάκι δείχνει νωχελικό - άρρωστο ή είναι δραστήριο; Το βράδυ όταν κοιμάται το ακούς να δυσκολεύεται στην αναπνοή;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Για τα ρουθούνια, αν έχει πρόβλημα π.χ. βλέννα, πρέπει να το πιάσεις και να βάλεις φυσιολογικό ορό.
> 
> Το πουλάκι δείχνει νωχελικό - άρρωστο ή είναι δραστήριο; Το βράδυ όταν κοιμάται το ακούς να δυσκολεύεται στην αναπνοή;


Έχει σταματήσει να κελαιδαει εδώ και μια εβδομάδα που άρχισε να ρίχνει φτερά. Δεν κάνει θόρυβο το βράδυ που κοιμάται αλλά το πρωί όταν ξυπνάει, φταρνίζεται σύγχρονος θα έλεγα. Θα έλεγα ότι δεν είναι νωχελικος όλη την ώρα αλλά ούτε και κινητικός. Τρώει πίνει νερό αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι βουλωμενα. Καθαρίζεται συχνά και μοιάζει περίεργος για το τι γίνεται γύρο του. Έκατσε και στο ένα πόδι του αν αυτό είναι κάποιο δείγμα. 
Αυτό το έκανε και πιο πριν όταν ο καιρός ήταν βροχερός. Λέτε να τον πειράζει η υγρασία?

----------


## blackmailer

το ότι κάθεται στο ένα πόδι σημαίνει ότι είναι χαλαρός και ήρεμος και απλά "αράζει"...τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω να βοηθήσω δυστυχώς

----------


## Silvia1990

> το ότι κάθεται στο ένα πόδι σημαίνει ότι είναι χαλαρός και ήρεμος και απλά "αράζει"...τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω να βοηθήσω δυστυχώς


Αν είχε θέμα δεν θα του ήταν δύσκολο να κάτσει στο ένα πόδι???

----------


## Pidgey

Αν περανάει φυσιολογική πτερόρροια είναι λογικό να σταματήσει το κελάηδημα. Αν βλέπεις νέα "καρφάκια" να βγαίνουν είναι θετικό.

Τώρα για το φτέρνισμα που λες υπάρχει και η καλύτερη περίπτωση να έχει κάποιο μικρό κρυολόγημα. Αν το έκανες μπάνιο π.χ. και το χτύπησε κάποιο ρεύμα αέρα, ή είχε κρύο. Όπως και να 'χει καλό είναι να το έχεις σε ένα σχετικά ζεστό μέρος.

Το ότι σηκώνει το ποδαράκι, όταν το κάνουν τα καναρίνια κατά τις ώρες που δεν κοιμούνται δεν είναι θετικό σημάδι. Συνήθως δείχνει αδυναμία. Αλλά από ότι έχω καταλάβει οι παπαγάλοι το κάνουν κάποιες στιγμές τη μέρα που χαλαρώνουν. Παρακολούθησε τη συμπεριφορά του και περίμενε την άποψη και άλλων πιο έμπειρων μελών.

----------


## blackmailer

ναι...τα πουλιά που έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας κάθονται και στα 2 τους πόδια, με φουσκωμένο το φτέρωμα τους και συνήθως σε χαμηλή πατήθρα!!

----------


## jk21

Διαρροια δεν υπαρχει .Στα υπολοιπα με καλυψανε τα παιδια .Να τον βαλεις κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα πχ θερμοπομπο για να εχει τοπικα 27 με 30 βαθμους ,αλλιως αν αυτο δεν γινεται ,την ημερα εστω να τον χτυπα λαμπα πυρακτωσεως ,αν οχι ειδικη θερμαντικη .Αν ειναι κρυωμενος ,εχει αναγκη να βρισκεται σε ζεστο περιβαλλον .Οι 27 για τα πουλια ειναι οτι ειναι σε μας οι 22 πανω κατω 

Αν αντιληφθεις οτι εχει βουλωμενα ρουθουνια ,πρεπει αναγκαστικα να τον πιασεις και να ριξεις με πιεση φυσιολογικο ορο ,χωρις να το σκεφτεις !!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οι παπαγάλοι όταν κρυώνουν, συχνά βάζουν το πόδι πάνω για να ζεσταθούν. Φυσικά το κάνουν και όταν είναι χαλαροί όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω. Φήμες λένε, ότι όταν είναι άρρωστοι δεν σηκώνουν το πόδι.

Επίσης, την ώρα που φτερνίζεται τσέκαρε αν έχει κάνα πούπουλο στα ρουθούνια που τον γαργαλάει και προσπαθεί να το βγάλει! Παρατήρησε αν φτερνίζεται αφού καθαρίζει το φτέρωμα του ή αν είναι πάντα σε άσχετες ώρες!

----------


## Silvia1990

Τώρα το απόγευμα κελαιδισε κανονικά και μάλιστα δυνατα. Αλλά η ξυλοσομπα ήταν αναμενη όλη μέρα με αποτέλεσμα ο χώρος να ήταν αρκετά ζεστός! 
Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν του άρεσε το ριγανονερο και δεν έπινε συχνά νερό. 
Πως καταλαβαινουμε ότι τα ρουθουνακια τους είναι βουλωμενα?Εκείνου φαίνονται ροζ άντε λίγο σκονισμενα.
Φτερνισμα ναι το έκανε όταν καθαριζόταν αλλά και το πρωί όταν έτρωγε και μου έκανε τον περίεργο ήχο. Αργότερα όταν ο χώρος ζεσταθηκε ήταν πιο κινητικός αλλά υπήρχαν και περισσότερα άτομα οπότε μπορεί να ήταν πιο παιχνιδιαρης. Μήπως το κρύο τον κάνει να κοιμάται?


Το θέμα της πτερροροιας πρέπει να τελείωσε γιατί δεν βλέπω φτερά πια και έχει αρκετά καρφακια σε κεφαλάκι και λαιμό. Κουρνιαχτός κάθεται στις πιο ψηλές πατηθρες. Πότε στον πάτο. 
Αν τον παω στο γιατρό για τα ρουθουνακια λέτε να γελάσει μαζί μου? Όταν τον έπιασε ο γιατρός εκραζε όπως δεν τον εχω ακούσει πότε. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν μπορώ να τον πιάσω....

----------


## jk21

Σιλβια απο κοντα φαινεται βλεννα στα ρουθουνια .Αν δεν βλεπεις ειναι οκ 

το σημαντικο ειναι να ειναι σε ζεστη !

----------


## Silvia1990

> Σιλβια απο κοντα φαινεται βλεννα στα ρουθουνια .Αν δεν βλεπεις ειναι οκ 
> 
> το σημαντικο ειναι να ειναι σε ζεστη !


Δεν νομιζω πως εχει αλλα δεν θα επαναπαυτω. Καλυτερα να τον προσεχω. Στην περιπτωση που χρειαζεται να τον πιασω...πως το κανω? Ειναι αγριμι σκετο οταν πας να τον πιασεις. Κραζει και φτεροκοπαει.

----------


## blackmailer

με γάντι...γιατί αν αρπάξεις δαγκωνιά άστα να πάνε!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Είδα κατι που με ανησύχησε αρκετά. Η κουτσουλιτσες μας είχαν πράσινο γύρο γύρο! Έβαλα κόλες Α4 τώρα για να τσεκαρω αλλά αυτός δείχνει πολύ καλύτερα και κελαιδαει δυνατα όπως πάντα!
Νσ υπενθυμίσω ότι του έδωσα μια μέρα ριγανονερο και ήπιε λίγο. Λέτε να χρωματιστικαν τα ούρα του έτσι? Τα κακα ήταν υδαρη αλλά όχι διαροια! Είχαν κανονικό σχήμα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Κουτσουλιες απο πριν απο λιγο. Η αμαρα ειναι καθαρη και αυτος κελαιδαει οπως παντα. Προχωρησαμε και στην εκπαιδευση.
Πηρα τον γιατρο αμεσως και μου ειπε να τον παρακολουθω αυτες τις μερες και να βαλω τσαι η χαμομηλι αντι για νερο. Του ειπα για το ρουθουνακι του και μου ειπε να του βαλω αλοιφη και του ειπα οτι δεν μπορω να τον πιασω οποτε μου ειπε αν συνεχισει και ειναι ετσι το ρουθουνακι του να του τον παω να του βαλει εκεινος η αυριο η την Δευτερα.
Παντως ηταν προσεκτικος να μην του δωσει φαρμακα κατευθειαν. Μου ειπε οτι μπορει να τρωει παραπανω και να μην προλαβαινει να τα βγαζει πιο στερεα.

----------


## jk21

το στερεο τμημα ειναι ετσι και βαφει και τα υγρα .σε παπαγαλο ειναι συχνο αυτο το χρωμα 

συμφωνω με το γιατρο σε οτι σου ειπε

----------


## Silvia1990

> το στερεο τμημα ειναι ετσι και βαφει και τα υγρα .σε παπαγαλο ειναι συχνο αυτο το χρωμα 
> 
> συμφωνω με το γιατρο σε οτι σου ειπε


Μετα τα κακα του ηταν πολυ υγρα και φοβηθηκα. Εχω χασει ζωο με το περιμενε και δες οποτε δεν το διακυνδινευω.

Σαν υπερπροστατευτικος χαρακτηρας δεν περιμενα. Του τον πηγα και μας εβαλε bogena epithol σε ρουθουνια και ποδια. Οταν τον ρωτησα μηπως εχει τιποτα αναπνευστικο κλπ μου ειπε οτι τον εχουμε καλυψει με την σκονη, στην ουσια δεν του εδωσα ποτε και του το ειπα, οποτε μου ειπε μεχρι την δευτερα να δωσω σε νερο/τσαι απο  μικρη μεζουρα Beaphar Astricycline. 

Βλεποντας οτι ειναι αντιβιωση μετα της αντιβιωση εκεινος συστησε 3 μερες βιταμινη. Ξερω οτι χρειαζεται προβιοτικα για να προστατεψουμε εντερο ετσι?

----------


## jk21

Αρκουν οι βιταμινες .Η συγκεκριμενη ειναι ηπια 

αυτο που με προβληματισε .... εβαλε πανω στα ρουθουνια ή στο ραμφος επιθολ; αν στα ρουθουνια ,δεν του απεκλεισε την αναπνευστικη οδο;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αρκουν οι βιταμινες .Η συγκεκριμενη ειναι ηπια 
> 
> αυτο που με προβληματισε .... εβαλε πανω στα ρουθουνια ή στο ραμφος επιθολ; αν στα ρουθουνια ,δεν του απεκλεισε την αναπνευστικη οδο;


Να σου πω δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ηταν στα ρουθουνια γιατι αυτος εκραζε αλλα μετα εβγαλε το κομματι που εφραζε το ρουθουνι το αριστερο. Απλα ολο το ραμφος ειναι σαν λαδωμενο να το πω και τα ρουθουνακια ειναι ροζουλια. Εβαλε και στα ποδια. Ηπιε ειδη τσαι νερο αλλα μου κοιμαται απο οταν γυρισαμε. Να τον αφησω να ηρεμησει ε? Κραταω τον χορο ζεστο οσο μπορω.

----------


## Silvia1990

Είδα τρομερή αποδοχή από το τσάι βουνού που του έβαλα!!!!!! Συνέχεια πηγαίνει και πίνει με αποτέλεσμα να καταναλώνει αρκετή ποσότητα από το φάρμακο, είχα ένα φόβο η αλήθεια είναι. Τα κακά μας έφτιαξαν παρά πολύ και αλλάξαμε και ταιστρα που μας αρέσει περισσότερο!!! 

Να ρωτήσω το τσάι του βουνού μιας και μας άρεσε αναρωτιέμαι σε τι συχνότητα μπορώ να το βάζω????
Συνεχίζουμε γερά!!

----------


## jk21

Τακτικοτατα .Θα σου λεγα ενα 7ημερο καθε μηνα ,ειτε συνεχομενα ειτε 3 με τα 4 μερες καθε φορα

----------


## Silvia1990

> Τακτικοτατα .Θα σου λεγα ενα 7ημερο καθε μηνα ,ειτε συνεχομενα ειτε 3 με τα 4 μερες καθε φορα


Σίγουρα θα το προσφέρω τακτικά γιατί υπάρχει τρομερή αποδοχή και του έφτιαξε το έντερο. Ίσως να είναι και το φάρμακο. 
Κάτι που συζητάγαμε με το αγόρι μου. Όπως είχα πει πρόσθετα στο νερό βιταμίνη αλλά είχα και στο κλουβακι του σουπιοκόκκαλο. Μήπως αυτό.τον επηρέασε αρνητικά? Να υπογραμμίσω ότι το σουπιοκοκκαλο έχει αφαιρεθεί από όταν ξεκίνησε η αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα το επηρεαζε αρνητικα αν ηταν λερωμενο σαν μαυρισμενο σε καποια σημεια ή βρωμοκοπουσε αποσυνθεση (οχι σωστα πλυμμενο δηλαδη οταν ετοιμασθηκε για χρηση ) 

το ροφημα σιγουρα δεν θεραπευει ασθενειες αλλα σιγουρα βοηθα στην καλη λειτουργια του εντερου και του στομαχου

----------


## Silvia1990

> το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα το επηρεαζε αρνητικα αν ηταν λερωμενο σαν μαυρισμενο σε καποια σημεια ή βρωμοκοπουσε αποσυνθεση (οχι σωστα πλυμμενο δηλαδη οταν ετοιμασθηκε για χρηση ) 
> 
> το ροφημα σιγουρα δεν θεραπευει ασθενειες αλλα σιγουρα βοηθα στην καλη λειτουργια του εντερου και του στομαχου


Το σουπιοκόκκαλο ήταν αγορασμενο. Αυτό που σκέφτηκα ήταν αν το έξτρα ασβεστιο αποδιοργανωσε τον οργανισμό του. Μια μέρα το τσίμπησε μονάχα αλλά έφαγε αρκετή ποσότητα. 

Νομίζω ότι το ρόφημα τον κάνει να πίνει παραπάνω ποσότητα νερού γιατί του αρέσει η γεύση και κατεπεκταση παίρνει αρκετή ποσότητα φαρμάκου ή απλά είναι ιδέα μου.

----------


## jk21

αν το φαρμακο ειναι διαλλυμενο μεσα ,ναι παιρνει καπως παραπανω 

συχνα καποια εκχυματα βοτανων τους αρεσουν ιδιατερα

----------


## Silvia1990

> αν το φαρμακο ειναι διαλλυμενο μεσα ,ναι παιρνει καπως παραπανω 
> 
> συχνα καποια εκχυματα βοτανων τους αρεσουν ιδιατερα


Να φανταστείς έχει κατεβάσει την ποτιστρα στα 2/3. Πρέπει να του αρέσει παρά πολύ. Συνήθως σε εμάς έχουν κάποια δράση πχ στυπτικη. Υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο θέμα με τα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

αν το επηρεαζε ειτε δεν θα εβλεπες κουτσουλιες ,ειτε θα ειχαν διαρροια 

τωρα το ποσο περισσοτερο φαρμακο παιρνει ,δεν μπορω να το αξιολογισω .Ισως ηταν καλυτερο να βαλεις νερο για τις επομενες μερες

----------


## Silvia1990

Πριν λίγο α κούκλος με έκανε να μείνω από τρομάρα. Εντωμεταξυ όλη μέρα ήταν πολύ κινητικός, κελαιδουσε κλπ. Σε κάποια στιγμή έκανε όπως κάνουν όταν τους έχει κάτσει κάτι στο λαιμό! Τον παρακολουθω για να είμαι σίγουρη και κουνάει το κεφάλι μια και πετάει σπόρια με σαλιο!! Και μετά που κοιμάται με το κεφάλι προς τα κάτω. Λέω εμετος είναι. Παίρνω σαν την τρελή το κτηνίατρο. Μου λέει ψεκασε τον με λίγο χλιαρό νερό.να.τον ξυπνήσει. Όντως τον ξύπνησε και πήγε μετά πάλι να φάει!! 

Τι ήταν αυτό παιδιά??? 
Πήρα μια τρομάρα!!!! Ήταν αναμασημα η του έκατσε κάτι στο λαιμό?

----------


## Silvia1990

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τα ρουθούνια του βουλωνουν τόσο εύκολα?? Είναι την ώρα που τρώει? Είναι κάποιο μικρόβιο που τον επηρεάζει?? Δυστυχώς δεν κάθεται να τον πιάσω για να τα ξεβουλωνω και όταν παμε στον γιατρό έχουμε μάχη και τρομερό στρες. Υπάρχει τρόπος να τον ψεκασω εγώ και να φύγουν όταν αυτός φερνιστει??? 
Είχαμε πάει στο γιατρό να μας τα καθαρίσει και σε 2 μέρες ήταν πάλι βουλωμενο το δεξί.

----------


## jk21

ο γιατρος τον κοιταξε εσωτερικα στο στομα; δες κατω απο τα ρουθουνια εσωτερικα στο ραμφος αν υπαρχει σαν τυρωδη μαζα στο πανω μερος

----------


## Silvia1990

Να σου πω έτσι όπως τον είχε πιάσει αυτός είχε ορθάνοιχτο στόμα και.μάλιστα τον ρώτησα αν έχει τίποτα το στόμα του και.μου είπε όχι. Εγώ για να κοιτάξω πρέπει να τον πιάσω?

----------


## jk21

να σαφως πρεπει να τον πιασεις 

χθες ο εμετος δεν με ανησυχησε ... λεω κατι τυχαιο με το φαι .... αλλα αν βουλωνει συνεχως η μυτη ,μηπως υπαρχει κατι ... ισως να μην υπηρχε οταν ειδε ο γιατρος 

αν μπορεις να το κανεις

----------


## litsa kara

εχω δει το παρακατω βιντεο στο youtube ισως να σε βοηθησει για το πως να τον εξετασεις μονη σου αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως, δειχνει και για το ραμφος 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOXWrqlqYJc

----------


## Silvia1990

Λίτσα εμένα ο Τάκης χτυπάει φτερά και πόδια όταν τον κρατάει ο γιατρός. Παλεύει με όλη του την δύναμη. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λόγο ηλικίας και μεγέθους. Ακόμα και με πετσέτα προέβαλε αντίσταση τρομερή. Κουνιέται τόσο πολύ που δεν ξέρω αν ο γιατρός μπορεί να τον δει. Εγώ είμαι λίγο πιο πίσω όταν συμβαίνει αυτό βέβαια και είμαι άπειρη. Γι αυτό εχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι πολύ στρεσογονα διαδικασία. 
Φοβάμαι να τον πιάσω παρά πολύ. Δεν κάθεται τόσο ακίνητος. Είχε μπλέξει τα νύχια του στην πετσέτα την τελευταία φορά.

----------


## jk21

βαλτου ενα ροφημα τιλιο  (το λενε και φλαμουρι ... νομιζω εχουν τα μαρκετ )  , απο βραδυς αντι νερου και αφου πιει το πρωι ,μετα θα ειναι καλο παιδι ....

----------


## Silvia1990

> βαλτου ενα ροφημα τιλιο  (το λενε και φλαμουρι ... νομιζω εχουν τα μαρκετ )  , απο βραδυς αντι νερου και αφου πιει το πρωι ,μετα θα ειναι καλο παιδι ....


Με βάζεις σε πειρασμό!! Όντως θα λειτουργισει??  :eek:

----------


## jk21

ειναι χαλαρωτικο .δεν μαστουρωνει .Ισως 

τιλιο μελλισοχορτο  χαμομηλακι ειναι τα παιδικα χαλαρωτικα και οκ για πουλια 

βαλεριανα ,πασσιφλορα τα πιο ισχυρα ... δεν ξερω για πουλια

----------


## Silvia1990

Εχωντας καινουργιο κινητο με καλυτερη αναλυση εβγαλα φωτο για να δειτε πως ειναι τα ρουθουνια του.
Ασχετα με αυτο οταν τον πιασω περα απο γαντι τι να προσεξω? Μην σπασουμε καμια φτερουγα και τρεχουμε γιατι αυτο μου ειπε ο κτηνιατρος. Οτι αν παω να τον πιασω εγω θα του σπασω καμια φτερουγα.

----------


## blackmailer

πω πω τι φάτσα όμορφη είναι αυτή!!! η αλήθεια είναι πως τα ρουθουνάκια του φαίνεται να μην είναι καθαρά...δεν ξέρω όμως απο τι μπορεί να είναι έτσι μόνιμα. ο γιατρός δεν σου είπε τπτ??

----------


## xrisam

Φατσουλα είναι μπαγασάκος σου!

Αν μπορεις τραβα μια ακομα πιο κοντινη στα ρουθούνια.

Για το θέμα του γαντιου θα σου πω οτι και εγω φοβάμαι αυτο που λες. Οποτε δεν χρησιμοποιω γάντι αλλά ένα μικρό πανι (σε μεγεθος Α4 περιπου) και τον πιανω για να του βάλω σταγονες την μύτη κτλ

Αλλα μην νομίζεις στην αρχή δυσκολεύτηκα μην τυχόν τον τραματίσω κτλ αλλα πλέον τον πιάνω σε χρόνο εξπρες!

----------


## Silvia1990

> πω πω τι φάτσα όμορφη είναι αυτή!!! η αλήθεια είναι πως τα ρουθουνάκια του φαίνεται να μην είναι καθαρά...δεν ξέρω όμως απο τι μπορεί να είναι έτσι μόνιμα. ο γιατρός δεν σου είπε τπτ??



Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι πιθανον οταν τρωει στην ταιστρα χωνει ολη την μουρη μεσα, οντως την χωνει ολη, και μου ειπε να του ψεκαζω την μουριτσα 1-2 φορες την μερα να δουμε αν θα καθαρισουν. Καλυτερευουν αλλα δεν κραταει πολυ θα ελεγα γιατι αυτος παει και τρωει παλι η ψυριζετε.

----------


## Pidgey

Αν τελικά προέρχεται από τον τρόπο που τρώει κάνε μία αλλαγή στις ταΐστρες. Από ότι βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες έχεις τις κλασικές που είναι κυρίως για πιο μικρά πουλιά.

Δοκίμασε κάποια άλλη που είναι για παπαγάλους και είναι κάπως έτσι: 


Τα ρουθούνια είναι βουλωμένα από βλέννα ή κάτι σα σκόνη;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αν τελικά προέρχεται από τον τρόπο που τρώει κάνε μία αλλαγή στις ταΐστρες. Από ότι βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες έχεις τις κλασικές που είναι κυρίως για πιο μικρά πουλιά.
> 
> Δοκίμασε κάποια άλλη που είναι για παπαγάλους και είναι κάπως έτσι: 
> 
> 
> Τα ρουθούνια είναι βουλωμένα από βλέννα ή κάτι σα σκόνη;


Του εχω μια τετοια με προτροπη του κτηνιατρου γιατι οπως ειπες ηταν πολυ μικρες! Θα ελεγα οτι την λατρευει αυτη την ταιστρα. Τον εχω πιασει να κοιμαται και πανω της.

Λοιπον καινουργιες φωτο οσο πιο κοντα μπορω. Αυτο το ρουθουνι ειναι το πιο βουλωμενο απο τα δυο. Μοιαζει με κατι ξεραμενο, οχι υγρο, αλλα οχι πρασινο. Κιτρινωπο ή διαφανες.



Και κουτσουλιτσες. Η καφε ειναι η ''φρεσκια''.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι φάτσας ο άτιμος!!!! Πολύ τσαχπίνης!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Είναι φάτσας ο άτιμος!!!! Πολύ τσαχπίνης!!


Ολο γυρναγε το κεφαλι του και δεν μπορουσα να του βγαλω φωτο!! Ασε!

Του εβαλα ντοματουλα στην μια ταιστρα ουτε που παει  :sad:  Απλα την βολιδοσκοπει και μετα παει στο αλλο φαι του.

----------


## jk21

> δες κατω απο τα ρουθουνια εσωτερικα στο ραμφος αν υπαρχει σαν τυρωδη μαζα στο πανω μερος


αυτο το κοιταξες; για μενα ειναι σημαντικο ,ειδικα αν αυτο που βλεπεις στα ρουθουνια ,δειχνει συμπαγες

----------


## Silvia1990

> αυτο το κοιταξες; για μενα ειναι σημαντικο ,ειδικα αν αυτο που βλεπεις στα ρουθουνια ,δειχνει συμπαγες


Όχι για να τον πιάσω πρέπει να βάλω τιλιο πρώτα. Αύριο θα του βάλω για να μπορώ να τον πιάσω. Το στόμα πως να του το ανοίξω?

----------


## litsa kara

πρεπει να τον πιασει πρωτα,

Αργυρω και εμενα ετσι εκανε στον κτηνιατρο το σαββατο αλλα τον σκεπασε με την πετσετα, τον αφησε 2 λεπτα να ηρεμησει και μετα τον τυλιξε περιπου οπως το βιντεο και ειχε τα 2 δαχτυλα της κατω απο τον λαιμο, για αποφυγη τραυματισμου των φτερων περιμενε και τον επιασε με κλειστα τα φτερα, σκεπασμενο..  

γιατι δεν λες και τον κτηνιατρο σου να δοκιμασει με πετσετα???  και ισως να προσπαθουσες και εσυ????βαλε και γαντια αν φοβασαι μην σε δαγκωσει αλλα κυριως για να μην τον αφησεις αν σε πονεσει λιγο...αν καταφερεις να τον τυλιξεις με το κεφαλακι του απ εξω θα εισαι ενταξει..ε παιδια???

----------


## Silvia1990

> πρεπει να τον πιασει πρωτα,
> 
> Αργυρω και εμενα ετσι εκανε στον κτηνιατρο το σαββατο αλλα τον σκεπασε με την πετσετα, τον αφησε 2 λεπτα να ηρεμησει και μετα τον τυλιξε περιπου οπως το βιντεο και ειχε τα 2 δαχτυλα της κατω απο τον λαιμο, για αποφυγη τραυματισμου των φτερων περιμενε και τον επιασε με κλειστα τα φτερα, σκεπασμενο..  
> 
> γιατι δεν λες και τον κτηνιατρο σου να δοκιμασει με πετσετα???  και ισως να προσπαθουσες και εσυ????βαλε και γαντια αν φοβασαι μην σε δαγκωσει αλλα κυριως για να μην τον αφησεις αν σε πονεσει λιγο...αν καταφερεις να τον τυλιξεις με το κεφαλακι του απ εξω θα εισαι ενταξει..ε παιδια???


Τι εννοείς σκεπασμένο Λίτσα? Εμένα ο γιατρός την τελευταία φορά που το έπιασε για τα ρουθούνια, με πετσέτα πάλι τα ίδια όπως και με χωρίς. Όταν δεν θέλει να τον πιάσουν πάει και σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα. Πως θα τον βγάλω από εκεί? Θα προσπαθήσω με τιλιο να δω αν τον ηρεμεί. Αν δω τα δύσκολα παω γιατρό και του ζητάω συγκεκριμένα να κοιτάξει στον λαιμό του.

----------


## jk21

εννοει οτι τα τυλιγουν με πετσετα .αυτο τα χαλαρωνει και τα κρατα σε θερμοκρασιακη ισορροπια και δεν στρεσααρονται πολυ .Ειδαμε και σχετικο βιντεο που ανεβηκε με τον τροπο που γινεται αυτο 


βαλε καθετα ενα συνδετηρα σελιδων ,πανω κατω οπως το εργαλειο που θα δεις στη σελ 195 εδω fig 6.63 e και f 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...xamination.pdf

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο κούκλος μέσα στην νύχτα ξεβουλωσε το ένα ρουθούνι, ούτε ξέρω πως το έκανε, και το πιο βουλωμενο έχει ένα κομματάκι που εξεχει και σίγουρα αφαιρείται! Απλά πρέπει να τον πιάσω.

----------


## Silvia1990

Μόλις τον έπιασα αλλά δεν κατάφερα να δω μέσα στο στόμα. Με καταδαγκωσε αλλά τα ρουθούνια είναι ολοκάθαρα και ροζ τρυπουλες. Δαγκωνε εμένα αντί τον συνδετηρα. Μάλλον δεν κραταγα το κεφάλι σωστά αλλά φοβόμουν.

----------


## litsa kara

Αν προεξεχει ισως μπορεσεις να το σκουπισεις με μια μπατονετα βρεγμενη σε νερακι... Οταν ειπα πριν οτι τον αφησε σκεπασμενο εννοω οτι οπως ηταν στον πατο του κλουβιου και ετρεχε αριστερα δεξιαγια να μην τον πιασει του πεταξε την πετσετα και τον αφησε, σαν να τον σκεπασε αλλα ολοκληρο, και το κεφαλι μεσα, οταν αρχισε να αναπνεει πιο αργα και ηρεμησε λιγο τον σηκωσε και εβγαλε το κεφαλακι του απο εξω..    

Αφου τα καταφερε και μονο του ομως καλυτερα απλα δες μην ξαναβουλωσει

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αν προεξεχει ισως μπορεσεις να το σκουπισεις με μια μπατονετα βρεγμενη σε νερακι... Οταν ειπα πριν οτι τον αφησε σκεπασμενο εννοω οτι οπως ηταν στον πατο του κλουβιου και ετρεχε αριστερα δεξιαγια να μην τον πιασει του πεταξε την πετσετα και τον αφησε, σαν να τον σκεπασε αλλα ολοκληρο, και το κεφαλι μεσα, οταν αρχισε να αναπνεει πιο αργα και ηρεμησε λιγο τον σηκωσε και εβγαλε το κεφαλακι του απο εξω..    
> 
> Αφου τα καταφερε και μονο του ομως καλυτερα απλα δες μην ξαναβουλωσει


Το ένα ρουθούνι ήταν καθαρό το άλλο το αφαιρεσα εγώ με μια μπατονετα βρεγμένη με φυσιολογικό όρο για τα μωρακια. Πάντως δεν αγχώθηκε τόσο όσο στο γιατρό. Ούτε υγρή κουτσουλιτσα ούτε τίποτα. Απλά τώρα είναι λίγο πιο επιφυλακτικος.

----------


## litsa kara

Ασχετο αλλα και σχετικο.

Επισης μου ειχε πει μια πτηνιατρος αν τα ρουθουνακια και τα ματια τους ειναι πρησμενα και υγρα ειδικαι τα ρουθουνακια κοκκινα και ταματακια μαυρα γυρω γυρω που σημαινει οτι εχουν ιωσουλα, να βουταω μπατονετα σε χαμομηλι και να τα περναω καθε μερα...ελπιζω να ειναι σωστη συμβουλη! ετσι να μας βρισκεται.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο κούκλος πριν λίγο άρχισε να μου κάνει περίεργες κουτσουλιές.  Αρκετά υγρές και η μία μαλιστα ήταν χωρίς πράσινο. Ομολογώ ότι σήμερα τον έπιασα να πίνει αρκετό νερό. Επειδή όμως φοβήθηκα αντικατέστησα το νερό με τσάι του βουνού. Είναι διάρροια??????? Πέρα από τις κουτσουλιές έπαιξε και έφαγε αρκετές φορές σήμερα. Τι παίζει με τον κούκλο μου?  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Eφαγε μποκολακι? Οι υπολοιπες κουτσουλιές είναι πιο στεγνες?

----------


## jk21

αρκετα υδαρες ,αλλα οχι διαρροια 

τον παρακολουθεις .καλα εκανες και εβαλες τσαι και στην επομενη παροχη νερου ,να ειναι τσαι του βουνου και ριγανη μαζι 


παρακολουθεις τη συμπεριφορα του αν αλλαξει κατι και μας το αναφερεις

----------


## Silvia1990

Όχι δεν φάγαμε τίποτα λαχανικό εδώ και μέρες. Τώρα έχει πάει στην ταιστρα και τρώει. Έφαγε και κεχρί από το χέρι μου. Κελαιδισε στα τραγούδια που έχω βάλει. 

Ρίγανη σε τι αναλογία? Η επόμενη αλλαγή νερού θα είναι αύριο όμως. Από κάτω είναι καθαρός. Κάποιο μικρόβιο?  Πλένω ταιστρες και ποτίστρα κάθε μέρα όπως αλλάζω και το υπόστρωμα του κάθε μέρα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχει ένα κομποσυνδιασμο που του έφτιαξε το αγόρι μου και το παίζει συνέχεια στο στόμα του σαν πιπίλα. Λέτε αυτό να μας την έκανε την δουλειά?

----------


## Silvia1990

Μεσαία κουτσουλιτσα πριν από λιγο.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω αν δεν εχει τιποτα χρωματα που ξεβαφουν 

Βασικα δεν  νομιζω ετσι κι αλλιως οτι ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο ,απο τη στιγμη που ειναι κεφατο 

Αυριο με το καλο ,κανεις την αλλαγη .Σημερα το τσαγακι ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Silvia1990

Χίλια ευχαριστώ βρε Δημήτρη!!!!! Τόσο άμεση απάντηση! 
Ο συνδυασμός κομπων είναι από σκέτο σπαγκο. 
Θα έλεγα ότι είναι όπως κάθε φορά. Μόνο που σταματάει και μετά ξανά παίζει.


Τελικά πόσο ρίγανη να βάλω?  Ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού?  Συνήθως βραζω το τσάι σε μπρίκι.

----------


## jk21

ναι τοσο ,αν και οι νεες κουτσουλιες ειναι ακομα πιο ενθαρρυντικες !

----------


## Silvia1990

Ξέχασα να ενημερώσω ότι ο Τακουλης μου είναι μια χαρούλα και ότι το τσαγακι έκανε την δουλίτσα του.

Άλλο υπέροχο νέο είναι ότι βρήκα ταραξακο αποξηραμένο και τριμμένο βέβαια. 
Το προσφέρω όπως το τσάι του βουνού?  Επίσης σε τέτοια ροφήματα μπορώ να προσθέτω και τις βιταμίνες του?

----------


## jk21

Ναι σαν τσαι  ή τριμμενο στην αυγοτροφη 

Θα προτιμουσα ξεχωρα βιταμινες απο κατι τετοιο

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ναι σαν τσαι  ή τριμμενο στην αυγοτροφη 
> 
> Θα προτιμουσα ξεχωρα βιταμινες απο κατι τετοιο


Άρα ο προσφέρω κάποιο ρόφημα όχι βιταμίνες ε?

----------


## jk21

ναι καλα ειναι να μην τα μπερδευεις .οχι οτι θα υπαρξει προβλημα ,αλλα  μονο σε αναγκη να το κανεις ,μην υπαρχει μερικη αναστολη στην απορροφηση τους 

αυτο που σιγουρα δεν μπερδευουμε ειναι μηλοξυδο γιατι εστω και ηπιο ετσι οπως ειναι αραιωμενο ,δεν παυει να ειναι οξυ κα αν βρεθει με αλλη οργανικη ουσια ,ισως πραγματοποιειται αντιδραση και αλλοιωση της ουσιας

----------


## Silvia1990

Τότε μήπως να του κόψω το τσάι και να βάλω πάλι βιταμίνες μια και ρίχνουμε φτερά?

----------


## jk21

αν εισαι σιγουρη οτι τα εντερακια του χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα ,δεν δειχνουν ερεθισμενα ,ναι

----------


## Silvia1990

Πρέπει να τον πιάσω για τα το δω αυτό ε? Μάλλον για να είμαι σίγουρη θα το συνεχίσω. Αν και βλέπω πολύ λιγότερα φτερά στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Η κουτσουλιές του έχουν σφίξει αρκετά! Θα έχει πρόβλημα μετά με το να μην μπορεί να κάνει κακα?

----------


## jk21

δεν θα εχει προβλημα να μην μπορει να κανει κακα .Δεν νομιζω 

Αλλα θελω να το πιασεις να κανεις τον ελεγχο .Μην αφηνεις κατι που αργοτερα μπορει να ειναι αργα .Ετσι θα σιγουρευτεις

----------


## Silvia1990

Ακριβώς επειδή ανησυχούσα τον έτρεξα στον κτηνίατρο. Μου είπε ότι ο κούκλος είναι μια χαρά! Τον έπιασε φυσηξε από κάτω και τσέκαρε γενικά κατάσταση. Επίσης μου είπε ότι το τσάι του κάνει καλό γιατί τον ηρεμεί σαν βότανο και γι αυτό είναι καλύτερα οπότε το πίνει επειδή είναι αγχωμένος. Μου συστησε να του βάζω 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα άφοβα τσάι του βουνού.  Μου είπε αν θέλω μπορούμε να κάνουμε καλλιέργεια στις κουτσουλιές αλλά έτσι όπως τον βλέπει εκείνος δεν έχει συμπτώματα. 
Ομολογώ ότι ο Τάκης είναι πιο ομιλητικος από ποτέ οπότε μάλλον εγώ είμαι η υπερβολική.

----------


## Silvia1990

Σε άλλο ποστ μου είχα αναφέρει τις περίεργες κουτσουλιές του Τάκη μου.
Ύστερα από μια εβδομάδα με εγχυμα 2 μέρη ρίγανη, 1 μέρος ταραξακο και 1 μέρος τσάι του βουνού και κουτσουλιές φυσιολογικές σήμερα 2η μέρα με νερό και γύρισα από την δουλειά βλέποντας αυτό. Από κάτω είναι καθαρός. 

Αυτή είναι φρέσκια τραβηγμένη και πριν λίγο. 
Να αναφέρω ότι ο Τάκης έχει να κελαιδησει αρκετό καιρό και το κάνει μόνο όταν ο χώρος είναι γεμάτος άτομα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Πριν λίγο επίσης

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχεια διαρροια 

Βασικα ενας ελεγχος στην κοιλια ,θα εκανε καλο 


Παρεουλα θελει μαλλον .Ασχολεισαι μαζι του οσο εισαι σπιτι ; μαλλον θελει κινηση ,φασαρια για να ξεθαρρευει

----------


## Silvia1990

> δεν υπαρχεια διαρροια 
> 
> Βασικα ενας ελεγχος στην κοιλια ,θα εκανε καλο 
> 
> 
> Παρεουλα θελει μαλλον .Ασχολεισαι μαζι του οσο εισαι σπιτι ; μαλλον θελει κινηση ,φασαρια για να ξεθαρρευει


Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη διότι από όταν άρχισα σχολή και μετά δουλειά άρχισε να μην μου είναι τόσο ομιλητικος. Με το που γυρίζω από δουλειά τον φροντίζω, μιλάμε, τρώμε κεχρί αλλά ρίχνει μετά τον υπνάκο του. Και δεν θέλω να τον ενοχλώ. 
Θα κοιτάξω και κοιλίτσα. Πρέπει να βρεξω πούπουλα έτσι?

----------


## jk21

ε ναι για να ειναι ευδιακριτη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αργυρώ τα πουλάκια συνήθως κελαηδούν κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Τα κοκατιλάκια όμως χρειάζονται παρέα για να έχουν την όρεξη να μιλήσουν. Όταν όμως εσύ γυρίσεις το βράδυ, για εκείνον θα είναι αργά να κελαηδήσει! Και ο Αρθουράκος αν μένει μόνος του ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ημέρας, τότε δεν κελαηδάει σχεδόν καθόλου!  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ τα πουλάκια συνήθως κελαηδούν κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Τα κοκατιλάκια όμως χρειάζονται παρέα για να έχουν την όρεξη να μιλήσουν. Όταν όμως εσύ γυρίσεις το βράδυ, για εκείνον θα είναι αργά να κελαηδήσει! Και ο Αρθουράκος αν μένει μόνος του ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ημέρας, τότε δεν κελαηδάει σχεδόν καθόλου!


Φεύγω το πρωί πριν χαράξει και γυρίζω μεσημέρι περίπου στης 1-2 όπου αυτός όντως δείχνει να με χαιρετάει με τον τρόπο του. Απλά κατά της 3 με 4 αυτός μπαίνει στο κλίμα του ύπνου. Όταν είχα σχολή όντως ξυπνάγαμε πιο αργά και ίσως ήμασταν μαζί πιο πολύ.
Όμως δεν είναι μόνος του εντελώς. Του κάνει παρέα η μαμά μου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι και εμένα συνήθως μένει το αγόρι μου ή στη "χειρότερη" η μαμά μου οπότε σχεδόν πάντα έχει κάποιον στο σπίτι...Αλλά και πάλι όταν φεύγω εγώ που είμαστε τόσο δεμένοι, μια στεναχώρια την έχει μέχρι να έρθω!

----------


## serafeim

Οταν πρωτο μπηκα στη νσχολη και αρχησα επιτελους να κανω κατι που μου αρεσει... Αναγκαστηκα να φευγω καλοκαιρια!!! Αρα δεν βγαινανε απο το κλουβι πολυ η Εμιλυ και η Καιλ...
Ε μολις γυρναγα ηταν απιστευτο!!!! Τρελη χαρα στεναγχωριες στρες και την επομενη μερα μια μελαγχολια μην με ξαναχασουν...  :Happy: 
Απλα δωστου χρονο να επικοινωνησει μαζι σας!!  :Happy:

----------


## Silvia1990

Νομίζω ότι του έπεσαν πολλά μαζεμένα. Εγώ μα λείπω, καινούργιο κλουβί. 
Αλλά σίγουρα ότι και να του κάνω εγώ το δέχεται πιο εύκολα πχ αν του μιλάω εγώ το προτιμάει και δείχνει ενδιαφέρον. 
Σήμερα αν τα καταφέρω θα βγάλω κοιλίτσα διότι επειδή θα τον βρεξω θέλω να μην έχει κρύο.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να τον πιάσω μα σήμερα που είμαι σπίτι μου κελαιδισε! Και ενώ έτριβε το ράμφος του έκανε αυτό
 http://youtu.be/5pLOZTTzBuw 
Είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## mai_tai

δεν δειχνε κατι το βιντεο-μηπως το εχεις ιδιωτικο?

----------


## Silvia1990

Το ανέβασα από κινητό στο YouTube και δεν πέρασε σωστά.

----------


## Silvia1990



----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν βλέπω να κάνει κάτι παράξενο στο βίντεο, κάθεται και κελαηδάει. Εννοείς που χτυπάει το ράμφος του στη πατήθρα;

----------


## olga

Το κελάηδημα που κάνει είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά γιατί κάθεται κάπως φουσκωμένο? Κάθεται συχνά έτσι ή το έπιασες σε φάση που καθάριζε τα φτερά του? οι κουτσουλιές πάντως δεν φαίνονταν άσχημες.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Το κελάηδημα που κάνει είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά γιατί κάθεται κάπως φουσκωμένο? Κάθεται συχνά έτσι ή το έπιασες σε φάση που καθάριζε τα φτερά του? οι κουτσουλιές πάντως δεν φαίνονταν άσχημες.


Εκείνη την ώρα έπαιρνε τον υπνάκο του. Συνήθως έτσι κάθεται πριν κοιμηθεί και πάντα κάνει τόσο χαμηλό κελαηδημα πριν κοιμηθεί.

----------


## Silvia1990

Τώρα τελευταία η κουτσουλιές του Τάκη μου είναι πολύ υδαρες. Όχι διάρροια φαινομενικά αλλά με αρκετό υγρό. Λόγο του καλοκαιριού πίνει περισσότερο νερό από ότι συνήθως λέτε να είναι αυτό? 

Σήμερα είναι λίγο πιο συχνές θα έλεγα. 
Αυτές είναι από χθες. Για νερό του έχω βάλει δικταμο και πίνει αρκετό θα έλεγα. 
Τι παίζει? Κατά τα άλλα είναι όπως πάντα μόνο που ρίχνει πάλι λίγα φτερακια. Ααααα και έχει ταράξει κυριολεκτικά το σουπιοκοκκαλο.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες δεν δειχνουν να εχουν κατι .δεν ειναι διαρροια απλα λογω του περισσοτερου νερου

----------


## xrisam

Αργυρώ και εμένα μέσα στην ημέρα κάνουνε αρκετες απο τις κουτσουλιες τους σαν του Τάκη σου, πίνουνε πολύ νεράκι με την ζέστη...το βρίσκω λογικό να είναι υδαρές

----------


## Silvia1990

Σήμερα όμως δεν είμαστε και τόσο κεφατοι. 
Έφαγε μόνο λίγο από την τροφή και πίνει πολύ νερό και τσιμπάει το σουπιοκοκκαλο μόνο. Και κεχρί που του έδωσα δεν έδειξε τρελή τρελά. Συνεχίζει να καθαρίζεται κλπ απλά μου κάθεται στο κλαδί πιο πολύ. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες η μάνα μου έχει πάει διακοπές. Λέτε επειδή την έβλεπε κάθε μέρα να μελαγχόλησε?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οταν ειδα κουτσουλιες με πολυ νερο ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν εγινε καποια αλλαγη τελευταια. Προσεξε το, γιατι κ το δικο μου κοκατιλ περασε τελευταια μια ασχημη περιπετεια και υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ηταν ψυχολογικοι παραγοντες που το προκαλεσαν. Ξεκινησε ετσι, μια μερα κουτσουλιες με πολυ νερο και την επομενη δεν ετρωγε, καθοταν ζαρωμενος στο κλαδι του. Τελικα χρειαστηκε αντιβιωση για να το ξεπερασει.

----------


## Silvia1990

Τώρα τρώμε κάπως. Τι αντιβίωση όμως έτσι χωρίς να ξέρουμε που χτυπάμε? Δεν έχω άλλες ενδείξεις και αυτό με τρελαίνει. Τα φτερά που ρίχνει όμως αυξήθηκαν.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τον ειχα παει σε πτηνιατρο. Δεν εδωσα μονος μου. Τα φτερα πεφτουν μονα τους ή τα μαδαει αυτος;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Τον ειχα παει σε πτηνιατρο. Δεν εδωσα μονος μου. Τα φτερα πεφτουν μονα τους ή τα μαδαει αυτος;


Πέφτουν όταν τιναζεται ή όταν φτιάχνει το φτέρωμα του. Όπως κάθε αλλά φορά που είχαμε πτερορροια. Να ενισχύσω με βιταμίνη?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού περνάει πτερορροια ειναι λογικο καπιιες φορες να ειναι λιγο πιο νωχελικος. Προσεξε να σιγουρευτεις οτι τρωει.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αφού περνάει πτερορροια ειναι λογικο καπιιες φορες να ειναι λιγο πιο νωχελικος. Προσεξε να σιγουρευτεις οτι τρωει.


Τρωει αλλα λιγοτερο απο οτι συνηθως μου φαινεται. Πινει πολυ περισσοτερο νερο και τσακιζει το σουπιοκοκκαλο. Θα τον χαρακτηριζα κακοκεφο κατα βαση. Οταν μου κουρνιαζει τριζει και ραμφος. Σιγουρα δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημα οπως με το νυχι που στεκοταν με τα βιας στα ποδια του. Με το νυχι υπηρχε σοβαρη καταπτωση και δεν ειχε αντισταση οταν πηγαινα να τον πλησιασω. Τωρα ειναι ο εαυτος του απλα πιο ακινητος και νυσταγμενος. Λες και βαριεται ενα πραγμα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα επηρεάζει και η ζέστη και η πτερόροια αυτή την εποχή. Προς το παρόν έχε τον στο νου σου όπως είπε και ο Αλέξανδρος πιο πάνω και αν δεις κάποια σοβαρή αλλαγή, να κάθεται φουσκωμένος σαν μπάλα κλπ. τότε θα δούμε  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

Σήμερα ξυπνήσαμε καλά αλλά από χθες παρατηρώ ότι μου κάνει έναν σιριγμο όταν ξυπνάει και πίνει νερό. Δεν το κάνει μέσα στην ημέρα απλά όταν ξυπνάει και πιει νερό. Πως όταν εμείς ρουφάμε την μύτη μας. Έτσι ήταν ο ήχος. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Καμια φορά μπανει νερό στα ρουφουνάκια απο την λαχτάρα τους να πιούνε νερό.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Καμια φορά μπανει νερό στα ρουφουνάκια απο την λαχτάρα τους να πιούνε νερό.


Αχ και τρόμαξα!!!! Αχ αυτός ο κούκλος θα με πεθάνει αλήθεια! 
Μερικές φωτογραφίες


Συνήθως μου κάνει αυτό στα παιχνίδια του. Τρίβει το κεφαλάκι του. Είναι κάτι κακό?

----------


## xrisam

Και εγω το ίδιο παθαίνω, από την πολύ αγάπη ανησυχούμε για τα μωρά μας...

Αυτό που κάνει στο παιχνίδι (αν κρίνω απο τα δικά μου πουλάκια) θέλει να σου δείξει ότι θέλει να παίξετε ή να τον ξύσεις στο λαιμουδάκι.. :winky: 

Πάντως είναι γλύκας ο μικρός σου!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Και εγω το ίδιο παθαίνω, από την πολύ αγάπη ανησυχούμε για τα μωρά μας...
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει στο παιχνίδι (αν κρίνω απο τα δικά μου πουλάκια) θέλει να σου δείξει ότι θέλει να παίξετε ή να τον ξύσεις στο λαιμουδάκι..


Άμα καθόταν θα τον χαΐδευα για ώρες! Δεν έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να με εμπιστεύεται και να κάθεται. Μπορεί να το θέλει αλλά δεν με αφήνει κιόλας.

----------


## xrisam

Ο Ξερξάκος μου την πρώτη φορά που θέλησε χαδάκια έσκηψε το κεφαλάκι του σε ένα τσαμπί κεχρί που του είχα το κλουβί, ουτε εμένα με αφηνε αρχικά να τον χαιδέψω (παρόλο που ήθελε) οπότε το έκανα με το ίδιο το κεχρί.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ο Ξερξάκος μου την πρώτη φορά που θέλησε χαδάκια έσκηψε το κεφαλάκι του σε ένα τσαμπί κεχρί που του είχα το κλουβί, ουτε εμένα με αφηνε αρχικά να τον χαιδέψω (παρόλο που ήθελε) οπότε το έκανα με το ίδιο το κεχρί.


Τον χαιδευες με το κεχρί? Το αγόρι μου πρότεινε να το κάνω έτσι!


Λοιπόν μια ακόμα φώτο από κουτσουλιές. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τρώει? Πως θα το τσεκάρω αφού όντως πηγαίνει στην ταιστρα αρκετές φορές.

----------


## xrisam

Ναι το χρησιμοποιούσα σαν βούρτσα... :: 

Όταν το έβλεπα σκυμένο είχα ετοιμο ένα κεχράκι με μακρύ κοτσανάκι λίγο μαδημένο και τον έξυνα, στην πορεία όταν δεν έβλεπε τον έξυνα κλεφτά το δάχτυλο αλλά νευρίαζε. 

Κάποια στιγμή μετά απο πολλούς μήνες καταργήσαμε το κεχρι-βουρτσα και με αφήνει να το χαιδεύψω με το χέρι αλλά μόνο όταν θέλει εκείνος.

----------


## Silvia1990

Πω πω και έτσι ακριβώς μου το πρότεινε το αγόρι μου και ομολογώ ότι του ψιλό νευρίασα. Πω πω!

Άσχετο αλλά έτσι μοιάζει όταν χαλαρώνει. 
Τρίζει ράμφος.

----------


## xrisam

Και εμένα νάνι κάνανε κανα μισάωρο αλλά τώρα ξυπνήσανε και καλλωπίζονται...




> 


Σορρυ δεν είδα την κουτσουλιά..

Και εμένα έτσι είναι απο τα πολλά νερά...παρακολούθα τον όμως.

----------


## Silvia1990

Λέτε βρε παιδιά να μην του αρέσει πια η τροφή που τρώει,  να την βαρέθηκε ας πούμε ή λέω χαζομάρες? Έχει πάθει ψύχωση με το σουπιοκοκκαλο για κάποιο λόγο. 

Κουτσουλια λίγων δευτερολεπτων

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αργυρώ μην σε ανησυχεί ότι τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο. Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό στην πτερόροια. Και εμένα έτσι γίνεται ο πάτος, μέσα στη σκόνη από το σουπιοκόκκαλο! Εκτός από σπόρους, τρώει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ μην σε ανησυχεί ότι τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο. Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό στην πτερόροια. Και εμένα έτσι γίνεται ο πάτος, μέσα στη σκόνη από το σουπιοκόκκαλο! Εκτός από σπόρους, τρώει κάτι άλλο;


Όχι μόνο το κεχρί εκτός της τροφής του. Του έβαζα αρκετά συχνά, ακόμα και πριν μια εβδομάδα που άρχισαν περίεργες κουτσουλιές που ψιλό έφτιαξαν με δικταμο αντί νερού μέχρι αυτήν την Τετάρτη που ούτε το δικταμο δεν μπορούσε να σφίξει τις κουτσουλιές παρόλο που έπινε μεγάλη ποιότητα, φρούτα και λαχανικά αλλά ούτε που τα αγγίζει. Έχω δοκιμάσει καρότο, ντομάτα χωρίς σποράκια, καρπούζι,  πεπόνι. Τα ζηλεύει όταν με βλέπει και τρώω αλλά όταν του τα βάλω στο κλουβί δεν τα αγγίζει. Τα φοβάται. Όπως και το αυγό. Έχω δοκιμάσει σε αυγό τροφή και τσίμπησε και έφυγε. Σκέτο βραστό δεν έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί το φοβάμαι μην μου χαλάσει ενώ το έχω μέσα στο κλουβί. Το μόνο που παίρνει από το χέρι μου είναι κεχρί. 
Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η μαμά μου έφυγε την Δευτέρα και γενικά το σπίτι ησύχασε σε σύγκριση με το πως ήταν πριν. 
Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είναι άγχος λόγο της υπερβολικής ησυχίας. Δείχνει σαν να με φοβάται λες και με ξέχασε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι μια χαρά, πίνει περισσότερο νεράκι και βγαίνουν πιο υγρές. Συνέχιζε να του βάζεις πράγματα εξτρά στο κλουβί, κυρίως λαχανικά. Δοκίμασε γλυστρίδα ή καλαμποκάκι φρέσκο που τους αρέσει. Αυγό βραστό να βάλεις, ειδικά στην πτερόροια τα βοηθά πολύ. Θα βάλεις όταν είσαι και εσύ σπίτι και θα το αφήσεις 1-2 ώρες το πολύ. Καλά βρασμένο, γύρω στα 20 λεπτά και δεν θα έχεις θέμα  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Δηλαδή τρώει μικρότερη ποσότητα τροφής απο πρίν?

Το αυγό μπορείς να το λιώσεις με το πιρούνι και του το βάλεις σε μικρή ποσότητα.

Και εμένα δεν το έτρωγε και έκανα ένα σωρό πειράματα. Μέχρι με μέσα σε ψωμί το έκρυβα για να το φάει...τελικα το έμαθε σιγά-σιγά σαν γεύση και το τρώει κακονικά ολοκληρο και τρελαινεται.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δηλαδή τρώει μικρότερη ποσότητα τροφής απο πρίν?
> 
> Το αυγό μπορείς να το λιώσεις με το πιρούνι και του το βάλεις σε μικρή ποσότητα.
> 
> Και εμένα δεν το έτρωγε και έκανα ένα σωρό πειράματα. Μέχρι με μέσα σε ψωμί το έκρυβα για να το φάει...τελικα το έμαθε σιγά-σιγά σαν γεύση και το τρώει κακονικά ολοκληρο και τρελαινεται.


Αυτό είναι περίεργο διότι αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν πίνει περισσότερο νερό ή αν τρώει λιγότερο. Σίγουρα δεν πηγαίνει τόσο συχνά στην ταιστρα όσο πήγαινε. Και μου κάθεται ακίνητος πιο πολύ. Όταν κινείται πάει στο σουπιοκοκκαλο ή στο νερό. Τώρα απλά προτιμά να πάει στο σουπιοκοκκαλο. Σχεδόν κολλημένος εκεί είναι. Συνέχεια αναφέρω το σουπιοκοκκαλο το ξέρω απλά και στο παρελθόν θυμάμαι να έχει περίεργες κουτσουλιές όταν καταναλώνει σουπιοκοκκαλο. Μπορεί να είμαι υπερβολική.....
Πριν λίγο σκαρφάλωσε και στα παιχνίδια του και έπαιζε με τα κουδουνακια και πήγαινε πάνω κάτω στην σκάλα.

----------


## xrisam

Δεν βλέπεις φλούδια απο τους σπόρους στην ταίστρα?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δεν βλέπεις φλούδια απο τους σπόρους στην ταίστρα?


Ναι αλλά τελευταία βρίσκω πολλά φλουδια από μεγάλους σπόρους που ανοιγμένα μοιάζουν με βρώμη.

----------


## xrisam

Oποτε κάτι τρώει...αρα πρέπει να ελεγχεις κάθε τόσο το μπολάκι για το θέμα της τροφής.

Νερο αποκλείεται να μην πίνει...

Καλά κάνεις Αργυρώ και τον εχεις τον νού σου, το εχουμε δεί τόσες φορες τι κάνει η πρόληψη. 

Ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα και απλά να οφείλεται στην πτεροροία και μόνο. :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

Φαίνεται σαν να ξύνεται

Τελευταίες κουτσουλιές. 


Ως πότε να τον παρακολουθώ? Πλησιάζουν και οι διακοπές και ανησυχώ πολύ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά χαιδεύεται στα παιχνίδια του, είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά. Και εμένα το κάνουν και τα δύο κοκατιλένια μου!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Απλά χαιδεύεται στα παιχνίδια του, είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά. Και εμένα το κάνουν και τα δύο κοκατιλένια μου!


Μήπως να αλλάξω την βιταμίνη που του δίνω με κάτι να σφίξουν τα κακά? Έτσι όπως τρώει, ότι τρώει δλδ, φοβάμαι μην μου πάθει τίποτα! Ότι φάει θα το φάει μέχρι της 2 μιση η ώρα το πολύ. Μετά δεν τρώει τίποτα από χθες. Μόνο νερό και σουπιοκοκκαλο. Δεν είναι ανησυχητικό?

----------


## jk21

τι βιταμινη του δινεις;

----------


## Silvia1990

> τι βιταμινη του δινεις;


Την γνωστή της bephar την multi-vit στην δοσολογία για 100αρα 10 σταγόνες.

----------


## jk21

Σταματα την μερικες μερες ,να δεις αν υπαρχει τυχον επηρεασμος απο αυτη .Εχει κοντινη ημερομηνια ληξης;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Σταματα την μερικες μερες ,να δεις αν υπαρχει τυχον επηρεασμος απο αυτη .Εχει κοντινη ημερομηνια ληξης;


Όχι. Τον Νοέμβριο λήγει. Την έχω στο ψυγείο. Την ξεκίνησα γιατί άρχισε να ρίχνει φτερά την Τρίτη το μεσημέρι όπου και άρχισε να μην τρώει με τόση όρεξη. Οι κουτσουλιές ήταν έτσι από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα σποραδικά όμως που το δικταμο έκανε δουλειά κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να κάνει και άρχισε να ρίχνει φτερά και να κάνει πολύ υδαρες κουτσουλιές. Έπινε πολύ νερό όντως όπως και τώρα. Απλά έτρωγε πιο συχνά μέσα στην ημέρα και δεν κοιμόταν τόσο συχνά.

----------


## jk21

Δεν μπορουμε ευκολα απο μακρια να καταλαβουμε την οποια αλλαγη του πουλιου ευκολα ,παρα μονο εσυ που το βλεπεις συνεχως .Αν ανησυχεις ειτε το πας  σε πτηνιατρο ,ειτε πηγαινε σε καποιο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα και παρε το cosumix ειτε αν δεν βρισκεις ,βρες σε φαρμακειο το cotrim σιροπι και πες μας τις πηρες

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δεν μπορουμε ευκολα απο μακρια να καταλαβουμε την οποια αλλαγη του πουλιου ευκολα ,παρα μονο εσυ που το βλεπεις συνεχως .Αν ανησυχεις ειτε το πας  σε πτηνιατρο ,ειτε πηγαινε σε καποιο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα και παρε το cosumix ειτε αν δεν βρισκεις ,βρες σε φαρμακειο το cotrim σιροπι και πες μας τις πηρες


Σίγουρα υπάρχει θέμα αλλά λέω να περιμένω να δω τι θα κάνει όταν έρθει η μαμά μου σήμερα. Ξέρω ότι και οι δύο είναι για κοκιδια σωστά? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οι αντιβιωσεις αυτες ειναι καταρχην αντιβιωσεις και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση , προς αυτη την κατασταση κυριως τις προτεινω ,εχοντας στο νου μου να πιανουν και κοκκιδια ,αν τυχον υπαρχουν και δεν εχουμε ευκολες ενδειξεις .Δεν εχω εμπειρια αναγνωρισης προβληματος σε παπαγαλους ,γιατι δυσκολα ειναι ορατη η κοιλιακη χωρα σε αρρωστα πουλια ,λογω πουπουλων .Παραλληλα οι κουτσουλιες ,εκτος του οτι ειναι υδαρεις δεν εχουν εικονα διαρροιας και κοκκιδιων και λεω μην εχουν θεμα με μικροβιο στα νεφρα .Αν δεν μου ελεγες οτι εχει εικονα αρρωστου ,βασικα δεν θα ανησυχουσα

----------


## Silvia1990

> Οι αντιβιωσεις αυτες ειναι καταρχην αντιβιωσεις και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση , προς αυτη την κατασταση κυριως τις προτεινω ,εχοντας στο νου μου να πιανουν και κοκκιδια ,αν τυχον υπαρχουν και δεν εχουμε ευκολες ενδειξεις .Δεν εχω εμπειρια αναγνωρισης προβληματος σε παπαγαλους ,γιατι δυσκολα ειναι ορατη η κοιλιακη χωρα σε αρρωστα πουλια ,λογω πουπουλων .Παραλληλα οι κουτσουλιες ,εκτος του οτι ειναι υδαρεις δεν εχουν εικονα διαρροιας και κοκκιδιων και λεω μην εχουν θεμα με μικροβιο στα νεφρα .Αν δεν μου ελεγες οτι εχει εικονα αρρωστου ,βασικα δεν θα ανησυχουσα


Λες η εικόνα αρρωστου να ρίμα δείγμα μελαγχολίας μόνο και σιγά σιγά να επανέλθει? Ή όντως θα την χρειαστούμε? Εύχομαι να μην χρειαστεί.

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω .Η γνωμη μου ειναι αν ειναι να κανεις χρηση φαρμακου ,να την κανεις τωρα

----------


## Silvia1990

> δεν μπορω να ξερω .Η γνωμη μου ειναι αν ειναι να κανεις χρηση φαρμακου ,να την κανεις τωρα


Δημήτρη πήρα το ρίσκο που ίσως κάποιοι δεν θα έπαιρναν, απλά δεν θέλω να του χορηγησω αντιβίωση γιατί τις ψηλό φοβάμαι. Με το που έφτασαν και απέκτησε το σπίτι φασαρία ο Τάκης άλλο πουλί. Κελαιδουσε, κατέβασε όλη σχεδόν την ταιστρα από το φαΐ και οι κουτσουλιές ψιλό έφτιαξαν. Λες να ήταν αυτός ο λόγος? Το πολύ ήσυχο περιβάλλον? Και αν ναι τι να κάνω? Δεν μπορώ να έχω συνέχεια κόσμο στο σπίτι δεν είναι εφικτό να κρατάω την μάνα μου στο σπίτι. 
Θεωρείς ακόμα ότι πρέπει να χορηγησω αντιβίωση?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εμένα ο Αρθούρος όταν ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω είχε το ίδιο θέμα. Τώρα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό. Όλη μέρα δεν έτρωγε, περίμενε εμένα και μόλις επέστρεφα του κρατούσα το μπολ να φάει. Με τα μούτρα έπεφτε όταν γύριζα. Ειδικά τις Τετάρτες που έλειπα και εγώ και ο φίλος μου στη σχολή, ο Αρθούρος δεν έτρωγε, δεν σφύριζε, τίποτα. Απλά καθόταν και μας περίμενε για να ξεκινήσει τη μέρα του. 

Εμένα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όταν πήρα τη Γκρέτελ που είναι πολύ χαλαρή γενικά και δεν την ενοχλεί τίποτα, οπότε χαλάρωσε και εκείνος και άρχισε να τρώει όσο λείπαμε. Έχει και παρέα πλέον, οπότε δεν τον ενοχλεί τόσο η απουσία μας. Προφανώς αν η μαμά σου μένει στο σπίτι περισσότερες ώρες και είναι μαζί με τον Τάκη σε κοινό χώρο, την βλέπει ως το κοπάδι του και με την απουσία της ταράχτηκε.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Και εμένα ο Αρθούρος όταν ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω είχε το ίδιο θέμα. Τώρα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό. Όλη μέρα δεν έτρωγε, περίμενε εμένα και μόλις επέστρεφα του κρατούσα το μπολ να φάει. Με τα μούτρα έπεφτε όταν γύριζα. Ειδικά τις Τετάρτες που έλειπα και εγώ και ο φίλος μου στη σχολή, ο Αρθούρος δεν έτρωγε, δεν σφύριζε, τίποτα. Απλά καθόταν και μας περίμενε για να ξεκινήσει τη μέρα του. 
> 
> Εμένα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όταν πήρα τη Γκρέτελ που είναι πολύ χαλαρή γενικά και δεν την ενοχλεί τίποτα, οπότε χαλάρωσε και εκείνος και άρχισε να τρώει όσο λείπαμε. Έχει και παρέα πλέον, οπότε δεν τον ενοχλεί τόσο η απουσία μας. Προφανώς αν η μαμά σου μένει στο σπίτι περισσότερες ώρες και είναι μαζί με τον Τάκη σε κοινό χώρο, την βλέπει ως το κοπάδι του και με την απουσία της ταράχτηκε.


Το καταλαβαίνω αλλά δεν γίνεται να πάρω και άλλη παρέα αλλά ούτε και να κρατάω την μάνα μου στο σπίτι. Αν και νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικά ένα σπίτι γεμάτο πρόσωπα.  Πως να τον κάνω να συνηθίσει? Δηλαδή και εγώ που θα φύγω την επόμενη εβδομάδα μαι θα τον πάρω μαζί μου θα έχουμε θέματα δηλαδή. Κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει να τον αλλάζει διότι δεν δέχεται από κανέναν να βάλει χέρι στο κλουβί εκτός από εμένα. Το κακό είναι ότι τρώει μόνο κεχρί. Δεν τρώει καθόλου από την τροφή. Είναι σαν μετά από τις 2 μέρες δεν με θέλει ένα πράγμα. Ξαφνικά από την Τρίτη και μετά λες και είμαι κάποιος άγνωστος.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το κατανοώ, δεν είναι εφικτό για όλους να πάρουν παρέα στα πτηνά τους  :winky:  Δοκίμασε να του αφήνεις ανοιχτό το ράδιο ας πούμε, για να ακούει φασαρία, ή την τηλεόραση. Τι εννοείς δεν σε θέλει; Είναι γκρινιάρης ας πούμε;

 Εμένα πάντως όταν αρρωσταίνει ο Αρθούρος, είναι η μόνη φορά που ζητάει χάδια χωρίς να δαγκώνει μετά. Θέλει να τον παρηγορώ μάλλον. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι καλά όταν δεν με αφήνει να τον χαιδέψω για πολύ ώρα  :: 

Τώρα τρώει μόνο κεχρί; Ή όταν έλειπε η μαμά σου;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Το κατανοώ, δεν είναι εφικτό για όλους να πάρουν παρέα στα πτηνά τους  Δοκίμασε να του αφήνεις ανοιχτό το ράδιο ας πούμε, για να ακούει φασαρία, ή την τηλεόραση. Τι εννοείς δεν σε θέλει; Είναι γκρινιάρης ας πούμε;
> 
>  Εμένα πάντως όταν αρρωσταίνει ο Αρθούρος, είναι η μόνη φορά που ζητάει χάδια χωρίς να δαγκώνει μετά. Θέλει να τον παρηγορώ μάλλον. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι καλά όταν δεν με αφήνει να τον χαιδέψω για πολύ ώρα 
> 
> Τώρα τρώει μόνο κεχρί; Ή όταν έλειπε η μαμά σου;


Του αφήνω την τηλεόραση συνήθως ανοιχτή. 
Κοίτα τι έγινε πριν λίγο. Έκανα αυτό που είπες. Κράτησα την ταιστρα στο χέρι και άρχισε να τρώει λίγο από εκεί ενώ την κρατούσα. Το κεχρί το τρώει όταν όλο το σπίτι είναι άδειο και είμαι μόνη μου η όταν δεν έχει πολύ φασαρία. Ναι θα τον έλεγα γκρινιαρη και λίγο πιο επιθετικό από ότι συνήθως. Δηλαδή όταν πάω να του πάρω κάτι γίνεται πιο κτητικός. Όταν πάω να του αλλάξω νερό νευριάζει και μου κάνει χου. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θα μπορώ να κρατάω την ταιστρα μέσα στην ημέρα συνέχεια. Δεν θα είμαι στο σπίτι όλη μέρα. Κάποια μέρα θα αναγκάζομαι να φεύγω για λίγες ώρες. Τι θα γίνεται τότε? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτά που περιγράφεις, είναι ορμονικά των cockatiels. Κάποιες περιόδους, συνήθως στην αναπαραγωγική ή στην εφηβεία τους, γίνονται πιο γκρινιάρικα, πιο επιθετικά. Και μετά από λίγο ηρεμούν ξανά. Την ταίστρα δεν θα την κρατάς συνεχώς γιατί θα κακομάθει. Εγώ το έκανα για 1-2 λεπτά όταν επέστρεφα στο σπίτι και μετά συνέχιζε μόνος του. Και αυτό όχι κάθε μέρα  :winky:  Διάβασε εδώ, αναφέρει και τα ορμονικά που σου λέω Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς

Το κεχρί, αν εννοείς το τσαμπί μην του το έχεις συνεχώς μέσα γιατί το προτιμούν από άλλες τροφές. Είναι υπερβολικά νόστιμο για αυτά  ::

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αυτά που περιγράφεις, είναι ορμονικά των cockatiels. Κάποιες περιόδους, συνήθως στην αναπαραγωγική ή στην εφηβεία τους, γίνονται πιο γκρινιάρικα, πιο επιθετικά. Και μετά από λίγο ηρεμούν ξανά. Την ταίστρα δεν θα την κρατάς συνεχώς γιατί θα κακομάθει. Εγώ το έκανα για 1-2 λεπτά όταν επέστρεφα στο σπίτι και μετά συνέχιζε μόνος του. Και αυτό όχι κάθε μέρα  Διάβασε εδώ, αναφέρει και τα ορμονικά που σου λέω Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
> 
> Το κεχρί, αν εννοείς το τσαμπί μην του το έχεις συνεχώς μέσα γιατί το προτιμούν από άλλες τροφές. Είναι υπερβολικά νόστιμο για αυτά


Όχι συνέχεια δεν το έχω μόνο απο το χέρι μου το τρώει. 
Αυτό έκανα με την ταιστρα αλλά ανέβηκε λίγο και μετά πάλι κατέβηκε. 
Τι να κάνω για να ηρεμήσει? Ίσως είναι από τότε που άρχισαν οι πολλές ζέστες.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα τα κοκατίλ το παιρνούν, τα θηλυκά με το να γεννούν αυγά ακόμα και άσπορα και τα αρσενικά με το να είναι λίγο πιο κτητικά και γκρινιάρικα. Διάβασε μερικές πληροφορίες από το ίντερνετ, είναι δύσκολο να στα πω όλα σε ένα ποστ μόνο. 

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beha...cockatiel.aspx

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/b...n/hormones.php

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/bite.html


τα βασικά είναι να αλλάξεις το περιβάλλον του, δηλαδή τη θέση που έχουν τα αντικείμενα στο κλουβί του, να κοιμάται πολλές ώρες (Αλλά αυτό ήδη το κάνεις οπότε δεν έχεις θέμα) κλπ. Τα λένε τα λινκ που σου παραθέτω!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Όλα τα κοκατίλ το παιρνούν, τα θηλυκά με το να γεννούν αυγά ακόμα και άσπορα και τα αρσενικά με το να είναι λίγο πιο κτητικά και γκρινιάρικα. Διάβασε μερικές πληροφορίες από το ίντερνετ, είναι δύσκολο να στα πω όλα σε ένα ποστ μόνο. 
> 
> http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beha...cockatiel.aspx
> 
> http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/b...n/hormones.php
> 
> http://www.cockatielcottage.net/bite.html
> 
> 
> τα βασικά είναι να αλλάξεις το περιβάλλον του, δηλαδή τη θέση που έχουν τα αντικείμενα στο κλουβί του, να κοιμάται πολλές ώρες (Αλλά αυτό ήδη το κάνεις οπότε δεν έχεις θέμα) κλπ. Τα λένε τα λινκ που σου παραθέτω!


Τώρα που το λες μεγάλωσα την ώρα που τον σκεπάζω! Τον σκεπαζα 6 με 6 μισή το πολύ και τώρα είναι 7μιση με 8 πάρα θυμάσαι? 
Να ρωτήσω παίζει να είναι θηλυκό και όχι αρσενικό? Μην έχουμε κανένα θέμα με αυγό φοβάμαι μιας και έχει τόση τρελά με το σουπιοκοκκαλο. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω στη μετάλλαξη του μόνο από τη συμπεριφορά του ή με τεστ DNA μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρη για το φύλο του. Αν κελαηδάει και σφυρίζει διάφορες μελωδίες, αν κάνει τα φτερά του καρδούλα και επιδεικνύεται, τότε είναι αρσενικό!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Νομίζω στη μετάλλαξη του μόνο από τη συμπεριφορά του ή με τεστ DNA μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρη για το φύλο του. Αν κελαηδάει και σφυρίζει διάφορες μελωδίες, αν κάνει τα φτερά του καρδούλα και επιδεικνύεται, τότε είναι αρσενικό!


Αν επιδεικνύει λέει άσε! 
Αν θεωρείτε επίδειξη το άνοιγμα τον φτερών σαν αετός, το χτύπημα σε αντικείμενα και τα σχεδόν καρδιά φτερά που μου έκανε στην αρχή μάλλον για αρσενικό τον κόβω. 
Είναι καλό που προτιμάει μόνο μεγάλους σπόρους για φαΐ? Δεν προτιμά τους κυκλικούς μικρούς αλλά κάτι σαν σπόρους βρώμης. Του αρέσουν τρελά αυτές τις εβδομάδες.

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχω να αναφέρω ότι το κόλπο με την ταιστρα έχει πιάσει πολύ σε σημείο να πηγαίνει και μόνος του να φάει. Έβγαλα τις βιταμίνες μιας και ήταν 5 μέρες και έχω βάλει τσάι του βουνού μπας και μας φτιάξουν τα κακά. Τι να κάνω για να μην βασίζεται στο να κρατάω την ταιστρα? Ή να το κάνω για να χαλαρώνει όταν είμαστε μόνοι μας? Άλλαξα την θέση τον παιχνιδιών του. Να αλλάξω θέση και στο σουπιοκοκκαλο μπας και σταματήσει να έχει ψύχωση με αυτό? Την ταιστρα δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να της αλλάξω θέση.

Από την έρευνα που έκανα οι σπόροι είναι το αναποφλιωτο ρύζι μάλλον αλλά τώρα επιλέγει και τα άλλα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν αρκουν αυτες οι συμπεριφορες για να κρινεις το φυλο του. Και το δικο μου οταν μενει ολομοναχο του ουτε τρωει, ουτε πινει, ουτε κουτσουλαει. Συμπεριφορικα μου ακουγονται τα θεματα του. Αυτο το κολπο με την ταιστρα πρωτη φορα το ακουω. Νομιζω ο καλυτερος τροπος για να το δελεασεις να φαει ειναι να παρεις κ συ το φαι σου και να κατσεις να το φας διπλα του. Σιγουρα θα παει κατευθειαν στην ταιστρα του να φαει κ αυτος! Οσον αφορα την επιλεκτικοτητα του δοκιμασε να του βαζεις μονο την ημερισια ποσοτητα του ή αλλαξε σε πελλετ (θα ακουσω σιγουρα κραξιμο για την προταση αυτη :Scared0012: ). Περιεγραψε λιγο την καθημερινοτητα του Τακη γιατι νομιζω οτι τα θεματα που αναφερεις δε εχουν προκυψει σε μια μερα.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δεν αρκουν αυτες οι συμπεριφορες για να κρινεις το φυλο του. Και το δικο μου οταν μενει ολομοναχο του ουτε τρωει, ουτε πινει, ουτε κουτσουλαει. Συμπεριφορικα μου ακουγονται τα θεματα του. Αυτο το κολπο με την ταιστρα πρωτη φορα το ακουω. Νομιζω ο καλυτερος τροπος για να το δελεασεις να φαει ειναι να παρεις κ συ το φαι σου και να κατσεις να το φας διπλα του. Σιγουρα θα παει κατευθειαν στην ταιστρα του να φαει κ αυτος! Οσον αφορα την επιλεκτικοτητα του δοκιμασε να του βαζεις μονο την ημερισια ποσοτητα του ή αλλαξε σε πελλετ (θα ακουσω σιγουρα κραξιμο για την προταση αυτη). Περιεγραψε λιγο την καθημερινοτητα του Τακη γιατι νομιζω οτι τα θεματα που αναφερεις δε εχουν προκυψει σε μια μερα.


Το πρόβλημα μας ξεκίνησε από την Τετάρτη. 

Σε κανονική βάση το πρόγραμμα είναι το εξής. 
Ξυπνάμε κατά της 10 και ξεσκεπαζομαστε. Συνήθως πάμε να φάμε. Την Τετάρτη το έκανε όντως αλλά έκατσε πολύ λιγότερο στην ταιστρα. 
Μετά πίνουμε νερό και σιγά σιγά σεργιαναμε μέσα στο κλουβί. Είμαστε λίγο νωθροι ακόμα οπότε παίρνουμε έναν υπνάκο ούτε 10 λεπτά. Μετά αρχίζουμε και καλωπιζομαστε. Στα ενδιάμεσα πίνουμε νεράκι. Αυτό είχε γίνει πιο συχνό τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες. Κελαιδαμε με την τηλεόραση ή με συναγερμους. Φτάνει το μεσημέρι και πάμε στην ταιστρα μας να φάμε πάλι. Παίρνουμε την θέση μας μετά για έναν υπνάκο το μεσημέρι. Ενδιάμεσα παίζουμε. Και λίγο πριν σκεπαστουμε τσιμπαμε λίγο από το φαΐ. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και αφού σκεπαστουμε κατά της 6 με 6 μισή. Το άλλαξα μέχρι της 7 μισή λόγο καλοκαιριού με ανέβασμα μισής ώρας σταδιακά. 

Από την Τετάρτη όμως καθόταν στην πατηθρα. Όχι φουσκωμένος αλλά ακίνητος και έπαιρνε υπνακους ή όταν κουνιόταν πήγαινε σε νερό ή σουπιοκοκκαλο. Αντε και κεχρί από το χέρι μου. Το κόλπο με το φαΐ όντως έπιανε πάντα αλλά όχι εκείνες τις ημέρες.  Με το που ήρθε η μάνα μου ο γνωστός εαυτός του.



Τελευταία κουτσουλια που έκανε πριν λίγο. Είναι η τελευταία πάνω πάνω που είναι στερεή και κανονική.

----------


## jk21

αν αλλαξε συμπεριφορα και ειναι εστω και για καποιο διαστημα εντονα κινητικος ,οσο υπαρχει κοσμος ,αυτο δειχνει οτι μαλλον ειναι ολα οκ

Αν δεν ξεκινησες ,μην δωσεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Δεν αρκουν αυτες οι συμπεριφορες για να κρινεις το φυλο του. Και το δικο μου οταν μενει ολομοναχο του ουτε τρωει, ουτε πινει, ουτε κουτσουλαει. Συμπεριφορικα μου ακουγονται τα θεματα του. Αυτο το κολπο με την ταιστρα πρωτη φορα το ακουω. Νομιζω ο καλυτερος τροπος για να το δελεασεις να φαει ειναι να παρεις κ συ το φαι σου και να κατσεις να το φας διπλα του. Σιγουρα θα παει κατευθειαν στην ταιστρα του να φαει κ αυτος! Οσον αφορα την επιλεκτικοτητα του δοκιμασε να του βαζεις μονο την ημερισια ποσοτητα του ή αλλαξε σε πελλετ (θα ακουσω σιγουρα κραξιμο για την προταση αυτη). Περιεγραψε λιγο την καθημερινοτητα του Τακη γιατι νομιζω οτι τα θεματα που αναφερεις δε εχουν προκυψει σε μια μερα.


Όντως αυτές οι συμπεριφορές δεν αρκούν για να είμαστε 100 % σίγουροι για το φύλο του. Όπως είπα σε κάποιες μεταλλάξεις μόνο με DNA μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ή αν γεννήσει αυγά. Ε τότε θα είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό!  ::  

Το κόλπο με τη ταίστρα μιας και εγώ το ανέφερα και δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθεί. Όταν εγώ έλειπα από το σπίτι, ήταν ο δικός μας τρόπος με τον Αρθούρο να λέμε γεια αν θέλεις και να δενόμαστε παραπάνω, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνουμε σε καθημερινή βάση γιατί μετά το πτηνό θα κακομάθει και δεν θα τρώει αν δεν του το κρατάμε εμείς! Θα καταφέρουμε δηλαδή να είναι πιο εξαρτημένο από εμάς στο τέλος. Δεν το προτείνω λοιπόν ως τρόπο για να διορθωθούν οι συμπεριφορές του Τάκη, απλά αναφέρω τη συμπεριφορά του δικού μου πτηνού!  :winky:  

Όσο για τα πέλλετ, έχει γίνει εκτενώς συζήτηση ήδη σε δύο θέματα, επομένως με μια απλή αναζήτηση όποιος θέλει μπορεί να τα διαβάσει, δεν χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε κουραστικοί και να επαναλαμβανόμαστε  :winky:  Ο κάθε ένας μας φροντίζει το πτηνό του όπως εκείνος θεωρεί καλύτερο και μπορεί να προτείνει το οτιδήποτε εφόσον έχει ένα υγιές πτηνό! Είμαι σίγουρη πως αν ανοίγαμε ένα θέμα για παράδειγμα "πως φροντίζετε καθημερινά τα κοκατίλ σας" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, θα ακούγαμε 20 διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως ένας είναι ο σωστός και οι άλλοι λάθος  :winky:  Άρα μην ανησυχείς, κράξιμο δεν ακούς. Την άποψη μας στην είπαμε ξανά και ξανά, συχνά και με έρευνες να υποστηρίζουν τα λεγόμενα μας, είναι ορατά στο φόρουμ και διαθέσιμα σε όλους!  :Big Grin:  Το κάθε μέλος μπορεί να διαβάσει και τις δύο απόψεις και να αποφασίσει  :Happy:

----------


## Silvia1990

> αν αλλαξε συμπεριφορα και ειναι εστω και για καποιο διαστημα εντονα κινητικος ,οσο υπαρχει κοσμος ,αυτο δειχνει οτι μαλλον ειναι ολα οκ
> 
> Αν δεν ξεκινησες ,μην δωσεις


Δεν ξεκίνησα και φαίνεται ότι όσο υπάρχουν πολλά πρόσωπα στον χώρο, κλάμα μωρού ομιλίες κλπ τρώει και είναι ο εαυτός του. Με το που γέμισε ο χώρος άτομα λες και πάτησες κουμπάκι και άλλαξε τρομερά η συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Όντως αυτές οι συμπεριφορές δεν αρκούν για να είμαστε 100 % σίγουροι για το φύλο του. Όπως είπα σε κάποιες μεταλλάξεις μόνο με DNA μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ή αν γεννήσει αυγά. Ε τότε θα είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό!  
> 
> Το κόλπο με τη ταίστρα μιας και εγώ το ανέφερα και δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθεί. Όταν εγώ έλειπα από το σπίτι, ήταν ο δικός μας τρόπος με τον Αρθούρο να λέμε γεια αν θέλεις και να δενόμαστε παραπάνω, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνουμε σε καθημερινή βάση γιατί μετά το πτηνό θα κακομάθει και δεν θα τρώει αν δεν του το κρατάμε εμείς! Θα καταφέρουμε δηλαδή να είναι πιο εξαρτημένο από εμάς στο τέλος. Δεν το προτείνω λοιπόν ως τρόπο για να διορθωθούν οι συμπεριφορές του Τάκη, απλά αναφέρω τη συμπεριφορά του δικού μου πτηνού!  
> 
> Όσο για τα πέλλετ, έχει γίνει εκτενώς συζήτηση ήδη σε δύο θέματα, επομένως με μια απλή αναζήτηση όποιος θέλει μπορεί να τα διαβάσει, δεν χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε κουραστικοί και να επαναλαμβανόμαστε  Ο κάθε ένας μας φροντίζει το πτηνό του όπως εκείνος θεωρεί καλύτερο και μπορεί να προτείνει το οτιδήποτε εφόσον έχει ένα υγιές πτηνό! Είμαι σίγουρη πως αν ανοίγαμε ένα θέμα για παράδειγμα "πως φροντίζετε καθημερινά τα κοκατίλ σας" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, θα ακούγαμε 20 διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως ένας είναι ο σωστός και οι άλλοι λάθος  Άρα μην ανησυχείς, κράξιμο δεν ακούς. Την άποψη μας στην είπαμε ξανά και ξανά, συχνά και με έρευνες να υποστηρίζουν τα λεγόμενα μας, είναι ορατά στο φόρουμ και διαθέσιμα σε όλους!  Το κάθε μπορεί να διαβάσει και τις δύο απόψεις και να αποφασίσει


Όντως ήταν μια απλή εξιστόρηση του τι γινόταν τότε με τον Αρθούρο και εγώ προσπάθησα να δω αν θα έπιανε. Όντως έπιασε αλλά όπως είπε η Κωνσταντίνα κάνει το πτηνό ακόμα πιο εξαρτημένο από εμένα. 
Αν έχει κάποιος άλλες ιδέες θα ήθελα πραγματικά να μου τις προτείνει. 
Μπορώ κάλλιστα να βάλω την ημερήσια ποσότητα φαγητού και να μην είναι επιλεκτικός. Το θέμα είναι πως θα τρώει χωρίς να φτάνει τον εαυτό του σε ασιτία επειδή δεν έχει φασαρία στο χώρο πάρα μόνο την τηλεόραση.

----------


## Silvia1990

Τελευταίες κουτσουλιές έχει όμως τσάι του βουνού σαν νερό και πίνει αρκετό ακόμα και όταν έχω air-condition.

----------


## jk21

οσο βλεπω τις φωτο (γιατι ειμαι σε εξωτερικο χωρο και δεν εχει καλη αντιθεση ) ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Silvia1990

> οσο βλεπω τις φωτο (γιατι ειμαι σε εξωτερικο χωρο και δεν εχει καλη αντιθεση ) ειναι μια χαρα


Και πιο μετά είχε και πιο σφιχτες. Άρα αφού παρουσιάζει αυτήν την εικόνα αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ήταν συμπεριφορικο?

----------


## jk21

αν η συμπεριφορα του ηταν και σημερα θετικη και ηταν κινητικος ,προφανως

----------


## Silvia1990

Επανέρχομαι στο ίδιο θέμα διότι οι κουτσουλιές του Τάκη αυξομοιωνονται σαν τρελές. Ο "πτηνιατρος"-κτηνίατρος που έχω πάει το αποδηδει εξολοκλήρου σε στρες αλλά παράλληλα δίνει και κάποια μορφής τετρακιλινη(???δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι). Άρχισα να μην τον  εμπιστεύομαι αλλά δεν έχω και άλλη εναλλακτική διότι πτηνιατρος η έστω κτηνίατρος δεν είμαι. Πάμε στο τι συμβαίνει.

1. Ο Τάκης τρώει συσκευασμένη Versele Laga Prestige χωρίς μπισκότα. Τελευταία δοκιμάσαμε ραδίκια και λίγο πορτοκαλί.
Σταθερή πέτρα στο κλουβί που τιμάει υπέρ του δέοντος.

2. Αλλαγή υποστρώματος Α4 λευκές κόλες/καθάρισμα σχάρας/τροφή/νερό καθημερινά. 

3.Συμπεριφορα. Τρομερή κατανάλωση νερού και υπερβολικά πολλά υγρά στις κουτσουλιές που είναι διαφανει αλλά που είναι τόσα πολλά που περνάνε από 6 κόλλες Α4 όταν είναι στο ίδιο σημείο ακόμα και με τσαι του βουνού που είναι για να σφίγγουν τα κακα. Να θυμίσω ότι είχαμε την Δευτέρα ένα ατύχημα με νυχτερινό πανικό και χτύπησε την φτερούγα. Λογικό να μην είναι στο 100% του. Μου κελαηδάει αραιά και που όταν φεύγω. Τελευταία δεν τρώει αν δεν είμαι παρόν η τρώει λίγο πριν κουρνιασει. Τσιμπάει λίγο το μεσημέρι. Την Δευτέρα που πήγαμε στον γιατρό μου είπε ότι δεν ήταν αδύνατος και μάλιστα με άφησε να πιάσω το σημείο, όταν εγώ τον έπιασα δεν είχε καρίνα. Πέρα από αυτό μοιάζει λίγο πιο ευεξαπτος αλλά λογικό να μου είναι θυμωμένος από τον γιατρό. Άρχισε να ρίχνει φτερά μετά από 2 μέρες αφού είχαμε πάει. Όσο ήμασταν εκεί έκανε αγωγή και για παράσιτα στον σβέρκο του. Αυτό που κάνει πολλές φορές είναι λες και ξαναμασαει τροφή αλλά χωρίς ήχο. Σταματάει για λίγο και το ξανακάνει. Ψηριζεται αρκετές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα αλλά αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι πίνει πολύ περισσότερο νερό από ότι τρώει τροφή.

Στο παρελθόν είχαμε πάει γιατί μου είχε κάνει εμετό? αναμασημα ο γιατρός το απέδωσε είχε στο οτι προσπαθησε να με ταισει και πως τα υγρά του στομάχου του ανέβαιναν και του είχαν κάνει φλεγμονή γιαυτό και του έδωσε αυτό το οποίο ανέφερα ότι είναι μορφή τετρακιλινης ή είναι ιδέα μου? Ομολογώ ότι έφτιαξαν αλλά δεν κράτησε. Μου είχε προτείνει να κάνω συχνή χορήγηση κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω έτσι ακεφο  Κουτσουλιές προς το παρόν έχω αυτές. Θα επανέλθω και με άλλες.

----------


## xrisam

Αργυρώ τα χαρτιά Α4 γενικά δεν απορροφούν τα υγρά όπως κάνει το χαρτί κουζίνας.

Οι συγκεκριμένες κουτσουλιές είναι μετά απο φρούτα/λαχανικά?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ τα χαρτιά Α4 γενικά δεν απορροφούν τα υγρά όπως κάνει το χαρτί κουζίνας.
> 
> Οι συγκεκριμένες κουτσουλιές είναι μετά απο φρούτα/λαχανικά?


Όχι μετά από διατροφή μόνο με σπόρους. Απλά είναι σχετικά κολλημένος στην ποτίστρα. Όταν είχε δοκιμάσει ραδίκια δεν είχαν επειρεαστει φαντάσου.

----------


## xrisam

Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις καλύτερα χαρτί κουζίνας ή χαρτοπετσέτες.

Εμένα αλλού πάει το μυαλό μου... θυμησε μου ηλικία και επίσης είσαι σίγουρη για το φύλο? Εμένα η Πηνελόπη κάνει τέτοιες ακριβώς κουτσουλιές όταν ετοιμάζεται για αυγό..

----------


## Silvia1990

> Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις καλύτερα χαρτί κουζίνας ή χαρτοπετσέτες.
> 
> Εμένα αλλού πάει το μυαλό μου... θυμησε μου ηλικία και επίσης είσαι σίγουρη για το φύλο? Εμένα η Πηνελόπη κάνει τέτοιες ακριβώς κουτσουλιές όταν ετοιμάζεται για αυγό..


Χμμμ θα βάλω. Αν ισχύει αυτό που σκέφτεσαι δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε συμβεί νωρίτερα? Ομολογώ ότι όχι δεν ξέρουμε φύλο αλλά συμπεριφορικα είχε πει ο γιατρός ότι είναι αρσενικός. Λόγο μετάλλαξης δεν ξέρουμε. Δεν είχα εκπλήξεις πιο νωρίς????

----------


## Silvia1990

Οι τελευταίες.

----------


## jk21

Σιλβια οταν θα ξεκαθαρισει το φυλο του πουλιου (αν ειναι δυνατον ) τοτε θα τα πουμε για τυχον φαρμακα  .Διαρροια δεν υπαρχει .Υγρα αρκετα υπαρχουν και ειναι ισως προβλημα αν δεν προκειται για θηλυκο που πλησιαζει αυγο ....

----------


## Silvia1990

> Σιλβια οταν θα ξεκαθαρισει το φυλο του πουλιου (αν ειναι δυνατον ) τοτε θα τα πουμε για τυχον φαρμακα  .Διαρροια δεν υπαρχει .Υγρα αρκετα υπαρχουν και ειναι ισως προβλημα αν δεν προκειται για θηλυκο που πλησιαζει αυγο ....


Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ξεκαθαρίσει το φύλο του πουλιού αφού η μετάλλαξη του δεν βοηθάει? Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος με DNA στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ... τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους ισως .Ξερω οτι στελνονται με καποιο τροπο δειγματα στο εξωτερικο για εξεταση .Οποιος θελει ας σου γραψει στοιχεια με πμ 

Αν το πουλι παντως ηταν αρσενικο  ,θα σου προτεινα μια αντιβιωση για τυχον λοιμωξη των νεφρων (αν και για αλλους λογους μπορει να υπαρχει πολυουρια )  .Οχι τη tabernil gentamicina που κατα τα αλλα για τα γαστρεντερικα ειναι οκ ,γιατι η γενταμυκινη επιβαρυνει τα νεφρα .Ισως  cosumix ή  neooxyvet ή neoterramycin .Κανε ενα ελεγχο στο βαθος του στοματος εκει στον ουρανισκο αν εχει το φυσιολογικο ροζουλι

----------


## Silvia1990

> δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ... τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους ισως .Ξερω οτι στελνονται με καποιο τροπο δειγματα στο εξωτερικο για εξεταση .Οποιος θελει ας σου γραψει στοιχεια με πμ 
> 
> Αν το πουλι παντως ηταν αρσενικο  ,θα σου προτεινα μια αντιβιωση για τυχον λοιμωξη των νεφρων (αν και για αλλους λογους μπορει να υπαρχει πολυουρια )  .Οχι τη tabernil gentamicina που κατα τα αλλα για τα γαστρεντερικα ειναι οκ ,γιατι η γενταμυκινη επιβαρυνει τα νεφρα .Ισως  cosumix ή  neooxyvet ή neoterramycin .Κανε ενα ελεγχο στο βαθος του στοματος εκει στον ουρανισκο αν εχει το φυσιολογικο ροζουλι


Ποιοι άλλοι λόγοι υπάρχουν? 
Ο γιατρός τον έλεγξε στο στόμα και δεν βρήκε τίποτα. Θεωρείς ότι θα μπορούσε σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα να έχει δημιουργηθεί?

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ξεκαθαρίσει το φύλο του πουλιού αφού η μετάλλαξη του δεν βοηθάει? Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος με DNA στην Ελλάδα?


DNA στέλνουμε δείγματα στο εξωτερικό και έρχονται οι απαντήσεις αν γνωρίζω σωστά από όσα έχω ακούσει κατά καιρούς. Προσωπικά δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ οπότε δεν γνωρίζω παραπάνω. 

Πιστεύω όμως ότι τόσο καιρό που τον έχεις θα έχεις καταλάβει αν είναι αρσενικός. Θα μιμείται μελωδίες, θα κελαηδάει έντονα κάποιες φορές και θα κάνει τα φτερά του σαν καρδούλα σφυρίζοντας. Αυτό ειδικά είναι χαρακτηριστική κίνηση αρσενικού.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο μόνος τρόπος να παρουσιάσω τα κελαηδήματα που κάνει είναι αυτός. Βέβαια δεν κάνει τα φτερά έτσι αλλά χτυπάει τα κάγκελα και τα πράγματα του. Κάνει τον αετό άπειρες φορές. Πω πω και δεν έτυχε κανένα αυγό μέχρι στιγμής βρε παιδιά?

----------


## jk21

Διαβητης  ,oρμονικες διαταραχες αλλα και διαφοροι παθογονοι οργανισμοι ...


http://www.birdvet.com.au/exotics%20...e/polyuria.htm

http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/navc...E/566.pdf?LA=1

----------


## Silvia1990

> Διαβητης  ,oρμονικες διαταραχες αλλα και διαφοροι παθογονοι οργανισμοι ...
> 
> 
> http://www.birdvet.com.au/exotics%20...e/polyuria.htm
> 
> http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/navc...E/566.pdf?LA=1


Και πως καταλαβαίνουμε τι συμβαίνει από όλα Δημήτρη?
Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα? Υπάρχει περίπτωση τα προβιοτικα να διορθώσουν κάτι? Τι μπορεί να καλυτερευσει την κατάσταση?

----------


## jk21

τα δυο που ανεφερα χρειαζονται εξετασεις αιματος για διαπιστωση οχι απλα υποψια .Δυστυχως σε μικρα πουλια το δειγμα αιματος για να γινει η εξεταση ειναι πολυ κρισιμη ποσοτητα για τη ζωη τους ...  οι εξετασεις ειναι σχεδον ανεφικτες  ...

απο κει και περα ενας εμπειρος πτηνιατρος σιγουρα ξερει και μαλιστα απο κοντα ,να διακρινει καποια σημαδια σε ενα πουλι , που κανει την βακτηριακη λοιμωξη να ειναι λιγοτερο πιθανη και περισσοτερο να ειναι αυτα που ανεφερα 

θεωρω παντως οτι αν δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να το ψαξει με εξεταση αιματος και εφοσον αποκλεισει οτι τα ουρα ειναι φυσιολογικα σε ποσοτητα , τοτε η χρηση μιας καλης αντιβιωσης  ειναι μια κινηση .Εμενα ειτε ειναι φαρμακο ειτε συμπληρωμα  ,το rui hupla δεν λυνει κανενα προβλημα ... αν ηταν σοβαρο φαρμακο δεν θα το συζητουσαμε μια δυο φορες ολα αυτα τα χρονια ...)

Nαι μπορει τα προβιοτικα να βοηθησουν ,ειδικα αν η αιτια βρισκεται σε καποια καντιντιαση ...

ομως ειτε κανεις οτι σου λεει ο γιατρος και βλεπεις στην πορεια ειτε ξεκινας με αντιβιωση

----------


## Silvia1990

> τα δυο που ανεφερα χρειαζονται εξετασεις αιματος για διαπιστωση οχι απλα υποψια .Δυστυχως σε μικρα πουλια το δειγμα αιματος για να γινει η εξεταση ειναι πολυ κρισιμη ποσοτητα για τη ζωη τους ...  οι εξετασεις ειναι σχεδον ανεφικτες  ...
> 
> απο κει και περα ενας εμπειρος πτηνιατρος σιγουρα ξερει και μαλιστα απο κοντα ,να διακρινει καποια σημαδια σε ενα πουλι , που κανει την βακτηριακη λοιμωξη να ειναι λιγοτερο πιθανη και περισσοτερο να ειναι αυτα που ανεφερα 
> 
> θεωρω παντως οτι αν δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να το ψαξει με εξεταση αιματος και εφοσον αποκλεισει οτι τα ουρα ειναι φυσιολογικα σε ποσοτητα , τοτε η χρηση μιας καλης αντιβιωσης  ειναι μια κινηση .Εμενα ειτε ειναι φαρμακο ειτε συμπληρωμα  ,το rui hupla δεν λυνει κανενα προβλημα ... αν ηταν σοβαρο φαρμακο δεν θα το συζητουσαμε μια δυο φορες ολα αυτα τα χρονια ...)
> 
> Nαι μπορει τα προβιοτικα να βοηθησουν ,ειδικα αν η αιτια βρισκεται σε καποια καντιντιαση ...
> 
> ομως ειτε κανεις οτι σου λεει ο γιατρος και βλεπεις στην πορεια ειτε ξεκινας με αντιβιωση


Ποια είναι η πρόγνωση αν περιμένω Δημήτρη?
Αν ξεκινήσω προβιοτικα θα είναι καλύτερο από αντιβίωση? Από ότι κατάλαβα μιλάμε για σκληρές αντιβιωσεις έτσι?
Όσο για τον γιατρό ούτε ξέρω καν αν πρέπει να τον εμπιστευτώ διότι όταν στην αρχή το πουλί δεν είχε πρόγραμμα και ήταν ουσιαστικά πυρωμενο ο ίδιος είχε πει ότι ήταν αρσενικός και ότι είχαν κατέβει οι όρχεις του. Όταν το πουλί μπήκε σε σταθερό πρόγραμμα και δεν ήταν πυρωμενο άλλαξε στο ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό αλλά μάλλον αρσενικό λόγο συμπεριφοράς. 
Πόσο χρόνο έχω να περιμένω θεωριτικα?

----------


## jk21

ξερεις ελεγα στους μαθητες μου , για τους παλιοτερους μαστορες τους ηλεκτρονικους .... ξερανε οτι το ταδε σασσι της nordmende εχει παθογενεια στο ταδε εξαρτημα (κακη σχεδιαση ) και οταν η τιβι εχει το ταδε συμπτωμα ,πανε  και το αλλαζουν χωρις καν να το μετρησουν ....  σε 5 λεπτα διορθωνουν τηλεοραση ,που εσεις με τα πολυμετρα και τον παλμογραφο θα κανετε 1 ωρα .Οταν ομως τους τυχει μια αλλη βλαβη ,που εσεις θα ξερετε πως να την ψαξετε γιατι μαθατε και πως λειτουργουν τα κυκλωματα ,εκεινοι θα πουνε τον πελατη : καηκε ο μετασχηματιστης υψηλης και δεν αλλαζει γιατι ειναι πανακριβος (για να μην ζητησει ο πελατης αλλαγη και γινουν ρεζιλι που δεν βρισκουν την πραγματικη βλαβη ... ) 

ε λοιπον εδω εγω ειμαι ο εμπειρικος παλιος μαστορας ,που επειδη μου τυχαν δειλα στην αρχη  χ αριθμος πουλιων εκτροφεων φιλων και φιλων απο φιλους με κοκκιαδιαση και δυο τρεις αλλες περιπτωσεις και στην πορεια περισσοτερες και εμαθα να ξεχωριζω την κοιλια την ταδε απο την ταδε  , δεν παει να πει οτι ξερω και ολα τα αλλα ,που ακομα και οι απειροι πτηνιατροι ,ξερουν πολυ καλυτερα απο ενα δασκαλο στα ηλεκτρονικα ....

βασικα θελω να εμπιστευεσται τους πτηνιατρους ... μερικοι βεβαια χωρις καν να τους ξερω ... δεν μου καθονται καλα για καποιους λογους ... ο συγκεκριμενος λογω rui hulp .....  δεν τα παω καλα με εταιριες που βγαζουν φαρμακα που δεν γραφουν mg δραστικης ουσιας , πολυ περισσοτερο οταν πρεπει να παρεις το φαρμακο να μαθεις ακριβως πια δραστικη ουσια εχει .Αν πραγματι ειναι καλος ,λογικα θα πρεπει να σου πει ολες τις περιπτωσεις αυτες που διαβασες ,αν τον ρωτησεις για την πολυουρια .Ειναι κατι που θα πρεπε να ξερει ... το τι απο ολα αυτα ειναι , ειναι δυσκολο ομως και για εκεινον .Ψαχνοντας πας σε μικρα πουλακια σε καποια προβληματα ....

εγω ο μη γιατρος θα ξεκινουσα  πρωτα μια αντιβιωση σαν αυτες που σου ειπα .Αν ηξερα οτι δεν ειναι νεφρα θα εδινα tabernil gentamicina αλλα τα νεφρα ειναι υψηλου κινδυνου σημειο για τετοια συμπτωματα ... cosumix δινεις με ασφαλεια με πιθανα αρκετα καλα αποτελεσματα .augmentin με πολυ περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες αλλα ισχυρη και αλλεργικη συχνα τουλαχιστον στον ανθρωπο 
νεομυκινη επισης μια καλη κινηση ,την οποια την βρισκουμε σε συνδιασμο με οξυτετρακυκλινη στο neo terramycine και στο neo oxyvet

----------


## Silvia1990

Κοίτα Δημήτρη συχαίνομαι που το λέω αλλά δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι στα πουλιά τόσο πολύ αν έστω και λίγο διότι αλλάζει αυτα που λέει! Εμπιστεύομαι την δική σου εμπειρία διότι κάθε φορά που πάω δεν παίρνω απαντήσεις και αισθάνομαι λες και είμαι τρελή η το πουλί είναι σε τέτοιο στρες που κάνω κάτι λάθος! Πως είναι δυνατόν να θεωρεί ότι έχει άγχος αλλά να μου δίνει κάτι που τον καλύπτει επιφανειακά σαν αντιβίωση? Στα σκυλιά θεωρώ ότι είναι κορυφή αλλά τα θηλαστικά είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά.

 Άρα θεωριτικά το cosumix είναι ισάξιο με το neo terramycine και με το neo oxyvet? Ποιο θα ηταν καλυτερο σε αυτη την περιπτωση? Άσχετο αλλά αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα αυγού αφού παρέχω αντιβίωση η πέτρα θα βγει έτσι δεν είναι? Τι θα συμβεί αν όντως υπάρχει αυγό?

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα το cosumix αλλα τα μικροβια ποτε δεν ξερουμε τι συμπεριφορα εχουν στην καθε ουσια ,ειδικα αν δεν ξερουμε ποια ειναι ... αν υπαρχουν ...


το συγκεκριμενο δεν εχει επιδραση στο ασβεστιο

----------


## Silvia1990

Δημήτρη δεν μπορώ να βρω στον Πειραιά πουθενά cosumix. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποιο σημείο ας μου στείλει σε πμ. Δεν βοηθάει ότι δεν έχουμε και λεωφορεία.

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω για κορυδαλλο

----------


## Silvia1990

Οι σημερινές κουτσουλιές ενώ πίνει αρκετό νερο/φάρμακο, νόμιζα ότι η γεύση θα τον χάλαγε αλλά μια χαρά, και μου φαίνεται ότι τρώει και συχνότερα μέσα στην ημέρα

----------


## xrisam

Απο όρεξη πως είναι? Τρώει κανονικά?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Απο όρεξη πως είναι? Τρώει κανονικά?


Μιλάμε κινούμαστε μέσα στο κλουβί. Από φαΐ αν όχι το ίδιο ίσως λίγο καλύτερα. Είχα μάθημα οπότε τώρα θα πάω να τον τσεκάρω πάλι.

----------


## Silvia1990

Λίγο πριν τον σκεπασω. Αλλάζω το φάρμακο λίγο πριν τον σκεπασω. Είναι καλύτερα από ότι αν το βάλω το πρωί?

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα τωρα για να πινει φρεσκο οταν ξυπνα το πρωι ,γιατι τοτε πινουν αρκετο νερο .Εκτος αν ξυπνας πριν απο εκεινο 

δεν ξερω για την ποσοτητα των υγρων ,αλλα απο εικονα η κουτσουλια εχει αρκετα καλη

----------


## Silvia1990

> καλυτερα τωρα για να πινει φρεσκο οταν ξυπνα το πρωι ,γιατι τοτε πινουν αρκετο νερο .Εκτος αν ξυπνας πριν απο εκεινο 
> 
> δεν ξερω για την ποσοτητα των υγρων ,αλλα απο εικονα η κουτσουλια εχει αρκετα καλη


Καλύτερα απόγευμα θα του είναι φρέσκο! Οι κουτσουλιές βγαίνουν πιο στητες σίγουρα. Θα δούμε. Νομίζω ότι ίσως επειραιαζοταν οι όρεξη του για τροφή. Ναι μεν έτρωγε αλλά όχι αρκετό? Θα δούμε! Θα ενημερώνω τακτικά.

----------


## Silvia1990

2η μέρα και οι κουτσουλιές είναι στάσιμες νομίζω? Από κινητικότητα είναι νομίζω ακόμα πιο ενεργητικός. Στο φαγητό παρατήρησα κάτι. Αν έχει στο μιγμα ηλιόσπορους κάθεται και παίζει με αυτούς και δεν τρώει το φαΐ του. Δεν είναι ότι τους τρώει είναι ότι τους σπάει και παίζει με τα τσόφλια

----------


## jk21

εγω βλέπω κουτσουλια οκ .... θα με ανησυχουσε να τρωγε μονο λιπαρο ηλιοσπορο αλλα το μιλλετ οπως βλεπω  , μια χαρα το τρωει 


ειναι κινητικοτερη απο πριν ξεκινησει;  στο τελος της αγωγης ισως αυξηση της διαθεσης και σιγουρα μειωση της ποσοτητας νερου ισως δειχνει βελτιωση ...

----------


## Silvia1990

> εγω βλέπω κουτσουλια οκ .... θα με ανησυχουσε να τρωγε μονο λιπαρο ηλιοσπορο αλλα το μιλλετ οπως βλεπω  , μια χαρα το τρωει 
> 
> 
> ειναι κινητικοτερη απο πριν ξεκινησει;  στο τελος της αγωγης ισως αυξηση της διαθεσης και σιγουρα μειωση της ποσοτητας νερου ισως δειχνει βελτιωση ...


Ναι και τρώει και κεχρί millet από το χέρι μου και αδειάζει την ταιστρα. Ναι θα έλεγα ότι είναι πιο κινητικό από πριν νομίζω. Η κατανάλωση νερού είναι περίπου ίδια αλλά λόγο του φαρμάκου την ψιλιθελουμε έτσι δεν είναι. Αλλάζω το φάρμακο κάθε απόγευμα πριν το σκέπασμα. Το έξτρα νερό στα ούρα έχει μειωθεί? Εμένα μου φαίνεται σχεδόν ίδιο. Μέσα σε 2 μέρες δεν είναι λίγο για δραστική βελτίωση?

----------


## jk21

οχι βλεπω αρκετα ουρα ,αλλα πραγματι στο τριημερο *συνηθως* και μετα ερχεται σταδιακα η βελτιωση στα μικροβια

----------


## Silvia1990

Ίδια κατάσταση μόνο που άρχισε να μου ρίχνει αρκετά φτερά στον πάτο.
Η τελευταία με ανησυχεί λίγο

----------


## jk21

τωρα αυτο παλι τι ειναι ... εκτος της τελευταιας που φαινεται σαν μη σωστα χωνεμενη τροφη , οι αλλες ειναι οκ ...

----------


## Silvia1990

Και άλλες δύο που φαίνονται ακόμα πιο φυσιολογικές.

----------


## xrisam

Είναι πλέον σχηματισμένες Αργυρώ.

Τρώει με περισσότερο όρεξη σήμερα?

Παίζει, τραγουδάει?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Είναι πλέον σχηματισμένες Αργυρώ.
> 
> Τρώει με περισσότερο όρεξη σήμερα?
> 
> Παίζει, τραγουδάει?


Ναι θα έλεγα ότι αδειάζει την ταιστρα που έχει κάτι περισσότερο από 3 κουταλιές της σούπας. Παίζει και τρώει ναι και κινείτε στο κλουβί αλλά μου ρίχνει φτερά πάλι το κουτσουνι. Δεν κελαηδάει τόσο θα έλεγα αλλά αυτό είχε σταματήσει από όταν χτυπήσαμε την φτερούγα. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι συνδέονται αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## xrisam

Μπορεί να είναι απο το στρες...

Θυμάσε πότε πέρασε πτερορροία τελευταία φορά?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπορεί να είναι απο το στρες...
> 
> Θυμάσε πότε πέρασε πτερορροία τελευταία φορά?


Πριν το καλοκαίρι και είχαν μεγαλώσει ακόμα και οι φτερούγες μας. Μετά από το χτύπημα άρχισε σταδιακά να ρίχνει κάποια φτερά οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν το στρες. Στην δεξιά φτερούγα λείπουν αισθητά κάποια φτερά. Φαίνονται δηλαδή.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ενώ ήταν σκεπασμένος είδα αυτές εδώ μπροστά. Την έβγαλα λίγο δυσδιακριτη για να μην τον ενοχλήσω αλλά φαίνονται στητες!

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες μακροσκοπικα ειναι οκ ,δεν με ανησυχουν .Η πτεροροια μονο ... εκτος αν ειναι ξεσπασμα στρες απο αυτο που ειχε

----------


## Silvia1990

> οι κουτσουλιες μακροσκοπικα ειναι οκ ,δεν με ανησυχουν .Η πτεροροια μονο ... εκτος αν ειναι ξεσπασμα στρες απο αυτο που ειχε


Και τι κάνουμε για την πτεροροια? Που αλλού νομίζεις ότι οφείλεται?

----------


## jk21

οταν τελειωσεις με τα φαρμακα ,καλη διατροφη ,αυγο και πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα 

αυτη τη στιγμη το μυαλο μου παει στο στρες ....

----------


## Silvia1990

Μέχρι στιγμής αυτές.
Φτερά βρήκα μόνο μερικά το πρωί αλλά δεν μου έχει ρίξει.

----------


## Silvia1990

Δημήτρη οι πρωινές κουτσουλιές είναι πρασινοπες. Και έχει ρίξει μερικά φτερά. Όχι όπως προχθές αλλά κάποια ναι.

----------


## jk21

το κεντρικο τμημα ... οχι περιεργο αν τρωει κατι που δινει αυτο το χρωμα

σε παπαγαλους το εχω δει και σε διατροφη μονο  με σπορους .τα υγρα ειναι οκ και η κουτσουλια η γνωστη φυσιολογικη σκουληκισια σε σχημα

----------


## Silvia1990

Τρώει μόνο κεχρί millet και τους σπόρους και δεν έχω δώσει τίποτα άλλο παρόλο που είχαμε ραδίκια για να μην αλλάξει η κουτσουλια.

----------


## Silvia1990

Δημήτρη αυτές ήταν οι επόμενες. Νομίζω υπάρχει αισθητή διαφορά στην υφή!

----------


## jk21

Νορμαλ ......


εμενα μονο η πτερορια με ανησυχει αν ενταθει

----------


## Silvia1990

Κάποια πούπουλα μου ρίχνει ακόμα. Δυσκολεύομαι να τον κάνω να φάει είτε αυγό τροφή είτε αυγό. Δεν δοκιμάζει τίποτα.

----------


## jk21

οταν τελειωσει το φαρμακο ,δοκιμασε αυτη 

*Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*παραλειποντας αν θες και καποιο απο τα λαχανικα .Δεν ειναι κρισιμο 

ή καλυτερα κανε κατι τετοιο ωστε τα χρωματα να ειναι πιο εντονα και να του τραβηξουν την προσοχη 


*Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχα ρωτήσει εδώ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κοντά στο καλοριφέρ και να νιώθει τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας; Γιατί και αυτό νομίζω μπορεί να προκαλέσει την πτερόροια εκτός εποχής. Όχι;

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι περα δωθε ναι ...  ή αν ειναι μονιμα αλλα χωρις να κρυωνει (αν τοποθετειται καποιο χωρις να ειναι φουσκωμενο )

----------


## Silvia1990

Δεν έχω καλοριφέρ έχω ξύλο σόμπα που είναι στο άλλο δωμάτιο. Λέτε η πολύ ζέστη να τον κάνει να ρίχνει τα φτερά του?

----------


## xrisam

Δηλαδή πόσους βαθμούς έχει το δωμάτιο που έχεις τον Τάκη?

Εμας το σπίτι το βλέπει ο ήλιος και τα έχω σε σημείο που λιάζονται όταν γυρίζει ο ήλιος 2 ωρίτσες τουλάχιστον. 

Με το μωρό φέτος ανάψαμε καλοριφέρ και όταν το ανοίγουμε το έχουμε το πολύ 18 βαθμούς.

----------


## jk21

η θερμοκρασια παντως για αρρωστο πουλι ,που χρηζει παροχη θερμοτητας (το δειχνει αν χωρις παροχη φουσκωνει το πτερωμα για να συγκρατησει την απωλεια θερμοτητας απο το κορμι του ) ειναι τοπικα  πανω απο 27 β μεχρι 30 .Αισθανονται οπως ενας αρρωστος οταν το δωματιο του εχει 22 με 25 βαθμους .

----------


## Silvia1990

Κάπου εκεί αν όχι 20 διότι δεν πάει η ζέστη τόσο εύκολα στο δωμάτιο μου. Ήλιος τον πιάνει από της μεσημεριανές ώρες αλλά δεν τον πολύ θέλει τον ήλιο? Σαν να τον φοβάται. Όσο ήταν η αρχή της θεραπείας τον έβλεπα και έπαιρνε και υπνάκο αρκετή ώρα μα τώρα 2 μέρες δεν βάζει πόδι σε πατηθρα. Μα τον απευθείας  ήλιο τον  τρεμουμαι. Αν ο χώρος είναι φωτινος του αρέσει αλλά όχι ο απευθείας ήλιος όπως προείπα. Αν δεν βγάλει ήλιο μέσα στην ημέρα είναι αρκετά κρύο το σπίτι.

----------


## jk21

αν αρχιζει και ειναι κινητικος , δεν με απασχολει η πτεροροια .... μαλλον ξεσπασμα ειναι 


ειναι σε καλο δρομο

----------


## Silvia1990

Νομίζω ότι μειώθηκαν λίγο τα υγρά? Αν και αυτό αλλάζει από κουτσουλιά σε κουτσουλιά. Από φτερά σχεδόν τίποτα.

----------


## Silvia1990

> αν αρχιζει και ειναι κινητικος , δεν με απασχολει η πτεροροια .... μαλλον ξεσπασμα ειναι 
> 
> 
> ειναι σε καλο δρομο


Είναι και πολύ μάλιστα. Φαντάσου ο μπαγάσας θέλει να βγει έξω. Τι του λέω ότι μετά δεν θα μπορώ να τον βάλω μέσα,  τι του λέω ότι τα φτερά μας είμαι λίγα από την μία μεριά και θα χτυπήσουμε πάλι....Δεν τον πειθώ με τίποτα

----------


## Silvia1990

Όντως κάτι είχε ο κούκλος διότι οι κουτσουλιές πάνε όλο και καλύτερα! Φτερά μόνο ένα είδα σήμερα της πλάτης που είναι λίγο πιο μεγάλα από του λαιμού. Δεν είχα καταλάβει πόσο ήσυχος ήταν ώσπου τώρα δεν βάζουμε γλώσσα μέσα ούτε κουρνιαζουμε! Ίσως νόμιζα ότι επειδή ο χώρος ειναι ήσυχος ήταν δικαιολογημένο.

----------


## Silvia1990

Αχ Δημήτρη ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω για πόσες μέρες ακόμα να συνεχίσω? Αύριο κλείνουν 7 ημέρες.

----------


## jk21

μεχρι μεθαυριο θα υπαρχει φαρμακο . θα το παρεις και θα βαλεις νερο με βιταμινες για 5 μερες το  μεσημερι μια δυο ωρες πριν κουρνιαζει .Αν ξυπνας πριν το πουλακι ,μπορεις να βαζεις και το πρωι τις βιταμινες .Αλλα σιγουρα οταν ξυπνα να εχει φρεσκο διαλλυμα με βιταμινες

----------


## Silvia1990

Ποιες βιταμίνες προτείνεις? Έχω τις multi vit +A της Bephar. Να τις αλλάξω ή όχι?

----------


## jk21

σου κανει για την περιπτωση αφου ηδη υπαρχει

----------


## Silvia1990

> σου κανει για την περιπτωση αφου ηδη υπαρχει


Κανονικά έβαζα την δόση της 100αρας ποτιστρας,5 σταγόνες, στην 200αρα. Να βάλω 10 σταγόνες?

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις οσο λεει κανονικα η συσκευασια .την κανονικη δοση .Δεν χρειαζεται σε τοσο νερο .Ειναι προτιμοτερο να βαζεις δοση για 50 ml και αν βλεπεις να το τελειωνει να αλλαζεις συχνοτερα

----------


## Silvia1990

Ποιο παλιά μου αδειαζε την 100αρα γιαυτό άλλαξα σε μεγαλύτερη. Αλλά νομίζω ότι ίσως έχανε η ποτίστρα. Κουτσουλιές σημερινές!

----------


## Silvia1990

Τελευταίες πριν βγάλω το cosumix. Δημήτρη θεωρείς ότι χρειάζονται και προβιοτικα? Πότε να του αρχίσω αυγοτροφή? Λαχανικά-τα ραδίκια είναι καλά διότι δείχνει να τα προτιμάει?

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις μονο με πολυβιταμινη .Αν ειχε διαρροια σχετικα ,θα εδινες και προβιοτικο .Αν εχεις δωσε ,αν οχι δεν ειναι αμεσα απαραιτητο 

χορταρικα ελευθερα  ,ραδικια , ροκα ιδανικες περιπτωσεις για την εποχη

----------


## Silvia1990

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Θα ξεκινήσω με χορταρικουλια και βλέπουμε.

----------


## jk21

να ξερεις οτι ισως αυξησουν τα ουρα στην κουτσουλια αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει κατι .Ειναι φυσιολογικο .... εκτος αν δουμε ξανα μεγαλες ποσοτητες νερου απο την ποτιστρα

----------


## Silvia1990

> να ξερεις οτι ισως αυξησουν τα ουρα στην κουτσουλια αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει κατι .Ειναι φυσιολογικο .... εκτος αν δουμε ξανα μεγαλες ποσοτητες νερου απο την ποτιστρα


Παλαιότερα που είχα δώσει δεν είχε αλλάξει οπότε νομίζω ότι οι μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού πρέπει να ήταν η φυσική του άμυνα στον να καθαρίσει το οποίο μικρόβιο υπήρχε. Αλλά βέβαια μπορεί να ήταν και θέμα συνήθειας. Θα το έχω το νου μου.

----------


## Silvia1990

Παρόλο που τα φάρμακα τελείωσαν πάλι ήθελα να δημοσιεύσω φωτογραφίες πάνω στην πρόοδο μας που είναι εμφανής. Σήμερα του έβαλα πράσινη πιπεριτσα αλλά δεεεεν. Δεν βρήκα καλά χορταρικά σήμερα γιαυτό.

----------


## jk21

Περαστικα και αγυριστα !

----------


## Silvia1990

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για όλα! Θεωρώ ότι ήταν σωστή επιλογή.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Περαστικά στον μικρούλι  !! 

Θα περιμένουμε ζουζουνιάρικες φώτο του στο θέμα του !  ::

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά σον κούκλο σου Αργυρώ!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας. Όταν είχαμε πει για λαχανικά με προειδοποιησε ο Δημήτρης για πιθανόν πιο υγρές κουτσουλιές. Ακούγεται τρελό αλλά έγινε το ακριβώς αντίθετο! Λίγο πριν σκεπασω είδα ολοσφικτες κουτσουλιές που είχε καιρό να μου κάνει! Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου αλλά πραγματικά έχω μια απορία τεράστια! Πως γίνεται?

----------


## jk21

ισως δεν ειπιε νερο .... ισως κανει αυριο το πρωι μαζεμενες ... δεν ξερω

----------


## Silvia1990

> ισως δεν ειπιε νερο .... ισως κανει αυριο το πρωι μαζεμενες ... δεν ξερω


Κάτσε να δούμε. Πάντως ένα φύλλο ολόκληρο είναι πολύ ποσότητα?

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα νορμαλ  .εξαρταται βεβαια τι φυλλο ... σπανακιου λιγο ... σεσκουλου μεγαλο πολυ

----------


## Silvia1990

Σπανάκι ήταν. Του έβαλα μόνο ένα γιατί ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα αν θα έχω αποδοχή. Η οποία ήταν τρελή. Το καταβρόχθισε σε μισή ώρα το πολύ και μετά συνέχισε με σπόρους.

----------


## jk21

Σιγα σιγα καλυτερα ετσι   ... να συνηθισει

----------


## Silvia1990

Δημήτρη δεν ξέρω αν είδες το άλλο μου ποστ αλλά λες γιαυτό να έριχνε φτερά?
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?t=44726

----------


## jk21

Οχι Συλβια δεν προλαβαινω ολα τα θεματα σε ολες τις ενοτητες .Για παπαγαλους κοιτω συνηθως παρουσιασεις στην αρχη  , διατροφη και ασθενειες ,αλλα αν εχω χρονο και αλλα 

Δεν ξερω αν χρησιμοποιουν και φτερα για φωλια οι παπαγαλοι (εχω δει πριονιδι ) αλλα αν ναι τοτε σαφεστατα μπορει να εχει σχεση και ειναι κατι αρκετα θετικο 


... να την χαιρεσαι τη δεσποινιδα !

----------


## Silvia1990

Λογικό να μην μπορείς να τα βλέπεις όλα. Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη ναι την χαίρομαι! Απλά ανησυχώ διότι νόμιζα ότι ήταν κύριος και δεν έχω ενημερωθεί αρκετά για δεσποινίδες!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Λογικό να μην μπορείς να τα βλέπεις όλα. Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη ναι την χαίρομαι! Απλά ανησυχώ διότι νόμιζα ότι ήταν κύριος και δεν έχω ενημερωθεί αρκετά για δεσποινίδες!


Αργυρώ ότι θες περί τσουλουφάτες δεσποινίδες μας ρωτάς !  :Youpi:  

Δεν είναι κάτι απλά είναι λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητες και κυκλοθυμικές καμιά φορά απ'ότι τα αρσενικά ! 
Παρόλα αυτά τα ίδια είναι δε διαφέρουν από τα αρσενικά !

----------


## Silvia1990

Ανεξάρτητες εννοώντας????

----------


## CreCkotiels

Την περίοδο που θα έχει τέτοια διάθεση δε θα έχει και τρελή όρεξη για χάδια , θα είναι πιο πιστή στα καθήκοντα της και στην όρεξη της ! 

Η Μόκα όποτε την πιάσει και έχει τα ορμονικά της μέχρι να ηρεμήσει δε θέλει πολλά πολλά ! 
Βέβαια αυτό είναι στο χαρακτήρα του πουλιού , άλλα δεν έχουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά και άλλα έχουν ! 

Μην σε αγχώνουν αυτά , όλα τα ίδια είναι να θυμάσαι απλά τα θηλυκά θέλουν λίγο επιπλέον προσοχή και κατανόηση στα ορμονικά τους ! 
Έχε της κόκαλο σουπιάς και καθαρό νεράκι και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια !

----------

